# OUTBUILDING to house monitors and a caiman (hopefully)



## philipniceguy

I thought i might share some pictures of my outbuilding which im planning to house a few monitors and a dwarf caiman (hopefully).

the start of the outbuilding going up








3 ponds now sunk into the floor and cement floor going down








front wall going up








the doorway with my old rotty








pic of the right hand inside








pic of the left hand inside and one of the doggys








roof on and felted








the outside now finished









pics to follow of............ insulate the whole thing, electrics, build setups so on and on :lol2: done alot allready since these pics but still alot to see will post a bunch up tomorrow hope you all enjoy


----------



## I am a scarecrow

Awesome! :notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg

brilliant:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

I am a scarecrow said:


> Awesome! :notworthy:





ch4dg said:


> brilliant:no1:


thanks people:blush:


----------



## sean_mac

Looks very promising mate


----------



## I am a scarecrow

philipniceguy said:


> thanks people:blush:


When you're done there, do you wanna make me one? Ha


----------



## dmiles310

looks good cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## MP reptiles

looks great!


----------



## philipniceguy

dmiles310 said:


> looks good cant wait to see it finished.


its almost complete now last few weeks i/family/friends have helped me do alot of the inside though i now have run out of cash so got save a bit up for the enclosure doors/glass and filter so on, ill upload some pictures tomorrow as they still on my camera (which a friend is ment to give me back tomorrow)


----------



## em_40

Looks great


----------



## Meko

Looks good, but it could do with some windows for natural sunlight.


----------



## philipniceguy

Meko said:


> Looks good, but it could do with some windows for natural sunlight.


i desided not to bother with windows as the direct sunlight would heat the room in some areas more, and i got nosey neighbour who dont like my reptiles so thought best not for them to be able to see them :lol2:, sadly this does mean unless they come out and about they will only get artificial sunlight.


----------



## philipniceguy

*update*

the walls and roof all insulated with 75mm insulation boards then covered in 18mm osb boards mainly because i like the chopped wood look:lol2:. sorry about the picture alot of dust was still flying around when i took it








enclosure deviders/walls up they all consist of 18mm osb boards with 2" framework around the edges then another 18mm osb board on the other side (once finished) this is so i can feed wires/pipes in the walls so not much if anything is visible inside the enclosures








LH side fronts of the enclosures started








RH side 2" frame work comeplete all the way around








LH side of the shed now the front has 2" framework all the way around.








sockets getting wired up. once finished all wires will be boxed behind 18mm osb board.








roof of one of the enclosures ceramic holders for heat/lights 








top side where the heat/lights are wired this then gets covered with a 18mm osb board ontop of the 2" framework which you can see here.


----------



## philipniceguy

*update 2*

picture of the filling up pipework getting fitted between the enclosure walls.








close up of the filling up pipe on one of the enclosures








one of the boxed of filling taps








RH side enclosures you can see at the bottom a box which hides the filling up tap and on the right is pipework which needs to be connected to the house water mains (not done yet)








center enclosure. added the basking area, ramp to help the caiman get in and out of the water (i may need to make a bigger/stronger one later on. also added the filling pipework but when i get a filter so on i will most likely box it all off or make a fake rock build over it (unsure yet)








LH side top enclosure. Its basicly a upside down L shape,








close up of LH bottom enclosure. you can just see the pipe to fill the pond up.








RH side enclosures you get a better idea of the shape, the bottom right one is one enclosure, above that enclosure and next to it is another enclosure kinda a upside down L shape.









still a lot to do but need to save some cash up to build the door frames so on, then furnish the enclosures. and empty out the rest of the outbuilding filled with left over wood, insulation and junk :lol2: hope you all enjoy it so far


----------



## colinm

Looks very good.Will the osb cope with the damp,are you going to have air extractors in there?


----------



## JustJack

Woah looks awesome! 

Some very lucky monitors indeed!


----------



## philipniceguy

colinm said:


> Looks very good.Will the osb cope with the damp,are you going to have air extractors in there?


its exterior OSB board and out of all the woods i have used over the years for vivs its lasted the longest of all of them but im most likly going to use yacht varnish everwhere, i have allready sealed up every joint so there is no chance even a cockroach can get in or out of the enclosures/ outbuilding, well at least until fans are installed:lol2:. yes i am going to have extractor fans one to bring fresh air in and one to take old air out, but as yet I have not desided how im going to install them. I'm going to buy the wood/glass for the front before i do that.


----------



## MaMExotics

looks good , what are the reptiles you are getting for these HUGE vivs


----------



## philipniceguy

MaMExotics said:


> looks good , what are the reptiles you are getting for these HUGE vivs


well i plan to have in it 2 croc monitors, 1 nile monitor, 1 water monitor (maybe cumingi) and hopefully a Cuvier's dwarf caiman female. Im hoping to get permission from LA to build a larger outbuilding but need finish this one 1st LOL, to house few others


----------



## Dan Bristow

Very nice mate! 
What size is the building and vivs?


----------



## philipniceguy

Dan Bristow said:


> Very nice mate!
> What size is the building and vivs?


well viv sizes are following : 
bottom left is 8ft by 4ft by 4ft with small pond in floor
top left is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high but missing out of this size is bottom lefts viv so its a upside down L shape
middle is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high with larger pond in floor
bottom right is 8ft by 4ft by 4ft with small pond in floor
top left is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high but missing out of this size is bottom lefts viv so its a upside down L shape

the sheds 27ft by 14ft by 8ft high thats the outside measurement ish :lol2: inside shrunk 1.5ft by the time insulation and wood covered inside.


----------



## popitgoes

philipniceguy said:


> well viv sizes are following :
> bottom left is 8ft by 4ft by 4ft with small pond in floor
> top left is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high but missing out of this size is bottom lefts viv so its a upside down L shape
> middle is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high with larger pond in floor
> bottom right is 8ft by 4ft by 4ft with small pond in floor
> top left is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high but missing out of this size is bottom lefts viv so its a upside down L shape
> 
> the sheds 27ft by 14ft by 8ft high thats the outside measurement ish :lol2: inside shrunk 1.5ft by the time insulation and wood covered inside.


not bad it looks great atm i would love to do this kind of thing

im looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

That looks like its gonna be damn well good!


----------



## Dan Bristow

philipniceguy said:


> well viv sizes are following :
> bottom left is 8ft by 4ft by 4ft with small pond in floor
> top left is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high but missing out of this size is bottom lefts viv so its a upside down L shape
> middle is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high with larger pond in floor
> bottom right is 8ft by 4ft by 4ft with small pond in floor
> top left is 8ft by 8ft by 7.5ft high but missing out of this size is bottom lefts viv so its a upside down L shape
> 
> the sheds 27ft by 14ft by 8ft high thats the outside measurement ish :lol2: inside shrunk 1.5ft by the time insulation and wood covered inside.


Awesome sizes mate, what's off in what? How you heating it etc? Are the ponds plumbed in so drain out by,say,turning a valve on,or are they gonna be emptied another way?If you want any help r.e heating/cooling controllers, p.m me and I'll give you a link and some ideas if you like. 
Again,well done!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I can't belive that I have only just seen this thread :mf_dribble:

I am on tenterhooks I want too see this beast finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philipniceguy

Dan Bristow said:


> Awesome sizes mate, what's off in what? How you heating it etc? Are the ponds plumbed in so drain out by,say,turning a valve on,or are they gonna be emptied another way?If you want any help r.e heating/cooling controllers, p.m me and I'll give you a link and some ideas if you like.
> Again,well done!


whats of in what??? dont get it.
heating will be done with 2 ceramic bulbs I plan to use 100W but may up them the holders are rated a 1000w, there will also be a 160w solarglo for heat/uv light, there is also a 263 led bulb in each one which glows it up perfect white colour but thats only for light nothing else. I have long tube heaters aswell but i dont think i will need them but until its finished and all on i willn't know for sure. in old 8ft by 4ft by 4ft setups these have been enough, in summer turn 1 ceramic off.

sadly the ponds have no drainage, they have plumbing to fill up but to empty i will use a "dirty water pump" just put it in water put pipe to the drain switch on in few seconds ponds empty. I always used this find it works great leave abit in the bottom but a normal syphon pump gets that little bit out.

all the electrics are on few circuits, the main one is on a din rail timer controlling all the sockets which in turn go to the heating ceramics/ lights for daytime hours. then there is another which is for anything needing 24hr electric eg for pump/filter. with cooling i have no plans apart from fans to change the air in there. heating control as yet i not found one suitable for my needs as i like to keep my monitors with a basking temp of 120'F and no repile thermostat goes this high so need to place the probe away from basking area and then it just gets hotter or more common it turns it off when its not hot enough. my partner normaly goes round checking with a temp gun and switching 1 or .... of (normally only needed in hot summer days) in order to get it right temp. this has worked for me for years but not with other reptiles which need cooler basking temps. its just a matter of finding the right size bulb., but if you know of one which will suit my needs please PM me it, ill gladly install it as all heaters/lights are into sockets which i can easyly plug into a thermostat or wire to one.


----------



## Dan Bristow

philipniceguy said:


> whats of in what??? dont get it.
> heating will be done with 2 ceramic bulbs I plan to use 100W but may up them the holders are rated a 1000w, there will also be a 160w solarglo for heat/uv light, there is also a 263 led bulb in each one which glows it up perfect white colour but thats only for light nothing else. I have long tube heaters aswell but i dont think i will need them but until its finished and all on i willn't know for sure. in old 8ft by 4ft by 4ft setups these have been enough, in summer turn 1 ceramic off.
> 
> sadly the ponds have no drainage, they have plumbing to fill up but to empty i will use a "dirty water pump" just put it in water put pipe to the drain switch on in few seconds ponds empty. I always used this find it works great leave abit in the bottom but a normal syphon pump gets that little bit out.
> 
> all the electrics are on few circuits, the main one is on a din rail timer controlling all the sockets which in turn go to the heating ceramics/ lights for daytime hours. then there is another which is for anything needing 24hr electric eg for pump/filter. with cooling i have no plans apart from fans to change the air in there. heating control as yet i not found one suitable for my needs as i like to keep my monitors with a basking temp of 120'F and no repile thermostat goes this high so need to place the probe away from basking area and then it just gets hotter or more common it turns it off when its not hot enough. my partner normaly goes round checking with a temp gun and switching 1 or .... of (normally only needed in hot summer days) in order to get it right temp. this has worked for me for years but not with other reptiles which need cooler basking temps. its just a matter of finding the right size bulb., but if you know of one which will suit my needs please PM me it, ill gladly install it as all heaters/lights are into sockets which i can easyly plug into a thermostat or wire to one.



Sorry I mean,what animal is going in what enclosure!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Looking good mate :no1:

Thats a cracking outbuilding


----------



## chandelierman

Did you get planning permission to build it :whistling2:


----------



## hedwigdan

Wow! amazing build!
Hopefully the local council will let you have your caiman!


----------



## RonW

philipniceguy said:


> i desided not to bother with windows as the direct sunlight would heat the room in some areas more, and i got nosey neighbour who dont like my reptiles so thought best not for them to be able to see them :lol2:, sadly this does mean unless they come out and about they will only get artificial sunlight.


I was also wondering about windows. I probably would have put in 1 or 2 roof lights/domes. That would let in lots of light as well as allow for some ventilation.

Impressive though! I wouldn't mind an outhouse or two like that. Unfortunately the wife would object to me building all over the backyard. :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

RonW said:


> I was also wondering about windows. I probably would have put in 1 or 2 roof lights/domes. That would let in lots of light as well as allow for some ventilation.
> 
> Impressive though! I wouldn't mind an outhouse or two like that. Unfortunately the wife would object to me building all over the backyard. :lol2:


I never thought of light domes that would off worked, light coming in shouldn't heat room to much and best of all neighbours would not see in :2thumb:. can i still install them or would it not work with it allready felted roof?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

As it comes to more than 30 square metres floor space the Building Control Department at your Local Authority might be interested?


----------



## chandelierman

Stephen P said:


> As it comes to more than 30 square metres floor space the Building Control Department at your Local Authority might be interested?


I wanted to build on my workshop land and was told a permanent building of anything more than 15 square metres requires planning permission,going right up to the neighbours boundry was definately out of the question,i think it had to be at least 1mtr away.


----------



## chandelierman

philipniceguy said:


> I never thought of light domes that would off worked, light coming in shouldn't heat room to much and best of all neighbours would not see in :2thumb:. can i still install them or would it not work with it allready felted roof?


I installed 2 sky domes into my workshop extension,they were put in before the roof was felted.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

chandelierman said:


> I wanted to build on my workshop land and was told a permanent building of anything more than 15 square metres requires planning permission,going right up to the neighbours boundry was definately out of the question,i think it had to be at least 1mtr away.


I would have thought a permanent structure of that size needed at least Building Control consent, if not Planning Permission.

Given that the OP obviously is not "best friends" with his neighbours......


----------



## philipniceguy

Stephen P said:


> I would have thought a permanent structure of that size needed at least Building Control consent, if not Planning Permission.
> 
> Given that the OP obviously is not "best friends" with his neighbours......


it had planning permission granted over 5 years ago just after i moved in. The outside, walls, roof, render so on was completed just over 4 years ago and the inside has been made over the 4 years slowly when ever i get the spare cash. in my neighbourhood at least 7 other houses have sheds similer size and larger in the photo you can see the one at the bottom behind mine and thats larger than mine. my next door neighbour is stating one abit smaller than mine for a gym. i never said i dont get on with my neighbours i said there nosey and they don't like my reptiles, which sadly not everyone likes reptiles but as long as they are not in the rooms they are in there happy :lol2: i most likely willn't finish it until this time next year :sad:


----------



## fardilis

philipniceguy said:


> it had planning permission granted over 5 years ago just after i moved in. The outside, walls, roof, render so on was completed just over 4 years ago and the inside has been made over the 4 years slowly when ever i get the spare cash. in my neighbourhood at least 7 other houses have sheds similer size and larger in the photo you can see the one at the bottom behind mine and thats larger than mine. my next door neighbour is stating one abit smaller than mine for a gym. i never said i dont get on with my neighbours i said there nosey and they don't like my reptiles, which sadly not everyone likes reptiles but as long as they are not in the rooms they are in there happy :lol2: i most likely willn't finish it until this time next year :sad:


Oh dear.
DWA applications can be turned down if too may neighbours complain:gasp:, best keep it secret that your planning on getting a Caimen.


----------



## philipniceguy

fardilis said:


> Oh dear.
> DWA applications can be turned down if too may neighbours complain:gasp:, best keep it secret that your planning on getting a Caimen.


yer i not told them that, but i have told them hundreds of times that my nile monitor is not a iguana but every time they say "hows the iguana". I told my LA that i want to apply for a DWAL for a caiman when its finished, this was over 2 years ago :lol2: , they just said when your ready to apply we will discuss it more. they probably forgot all about it by now, though i will be p:censor:d off if they turn me down, it willn't go to waste ill move the croc monitor into there or something else. I'll cross that bridge when it comes, hope its sooner rather than later :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

*Update*

update thought i would use up all my left over OSB board and made some hides up. 1 long 1 which will go in the hot end this will go under the ceramic bulbs which 1 will make the basking area ontop of the hide but also the hide will be warmer than the cool end hide. the bottom LH and RH have only 2 hides each but the top LH and RH upside down L shape enclosures have 3. few pictures to show you

picture of the sides of one of the hot end hides before i build it up








picture of 2 hides in the top LH enclosure, there is another on the bottom floor its a corner 1 like the one at the back








cold end hide with 4cm gap above lid for substrate








cold end hide showing the lid lifting off








hot end hide you can see the top has 4cm above the lid so i can put substrate on top 








hot end hide pic to show how i can lift lid off to clean (not so easy with substrate on top)








pic of both hides in bottom LH side


----------



## jason.from.luton

1 word.... AMAZING!!!!!!:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

jason.from.luton said:


> 1 word.... AMAZING!!!!!!:no1:


cheers bud :blush:


----------



## Canningballs

Looking good mate, I am having a 4m x 3m snake house built this year for my ever expanding collection.

Be good to see pics when finished!


----------



## philipniceguy

*help*



Canningballs said:


> Looking good mate, I am having a 4m x 3m snake house built this year for my ever expanding collection.
> 
> Be good to see pics when finished!


thanks, and make sure you stick a few pictures on RFUK of yours when done.


Does anyone know were i can get CORKBARK PANELS from?????, im after a few large ones not the silly 30cm square 1s. im after a few 1m square ish ones or as big as i can find so any help would be great people


----------



## Noofy

f'kin fair play to you! would love to have a setup like this in the garden!
you hear so many people talking about it, glad someones getting it done


----------



## em_40

looking good :2thumb:

Landscaping & Decor Price List have corkbark panels 90cm x 60cm (not seen any bigger)


----------



## philipniceguy

Noofy said:


> f'kin fair play to you! would love to have a setup like this in the garden!
> you hear so many people talking about it, glad someones getting it done


cheers bud



em_40 said:


> looking good :2thumb:
> 
> Landscaping & Decor Price List have corkbark panels 90cm x 60cm (not seen any bigger)


cheers i think that is the biggest you can get. thanks very much, i'll have to buy a few just want to put some onto a few bits to help them climb up easyer, seen a few other things that may work but think this is best looking. :bashayday hurry up :bash:


----------



## Noofy

em_40 said:


> looking good :2thumb:
> 
> Landscaping & Decor Price List have corkbark panels 90cm x 60cm (not seen any bigger)


oooh, sweet site.
just about compile a shopping list....


----------



## philipniceguy

Noofy said:


> oooh, sweet site.
> just about compile a shopping list....


yer its a good site i got alot from them over the years


----------



## iDomino

after showing my missus this she has agreed when we go house hunting we can look at places with nice sized flat gardens incase we want to do something like this in the future =]


----------



## briggsy

fantastic it puts my project to shame if only i had the space and room i would love to do something like that


----------



## twiggy1992

looking amazing more pics :flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy

iDomino said:


> after showing my missus this she has agreed when we go house hunting we can look at places with nice sized flat gardens incase we want to do something like this in the future =]


:lol2: go for it. you can never have too much space.



briggsy said:


> fantastic it puts my project to shame if only i had the space and room i would love to do something like that


thanks :blush: 


twiggy1992 said:


> looking amazing more pics :flrt:


thanks:blush:


just to update everyone. ordered the hinges, locks, timber for door frames today, should be delivered friday so will hopefully (if weather is ok) start building the doors to the cages weekend :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

philipniceguy said:


> :lol2: go for it. you can never have too much
> :


Weve also been looking at places with attached garages that i'd be able to convert
to be honest i think the only large monitor i want is a white throat
so i would only need to section a bit of it off :mf_dribble:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

iDomino said:


> Weve also been looking at places with attached garages that i'd be able to convert
> to be honest i think the only large monitor i want is a white throat
> so i would only need to section a bit of it off :mf_dribble:


Argus for me!


----------



## iDomino

Iguanaquinn said:


> Argus for me!


i like the argus
But theres just something about albigs

and i recently found out there are some smaller species of white throats
wich im very interested in


----------



## em_40

I would like a white throat and a peach throat... and some green trees...

(Must get saving for a bigger home)


----------



## philipniceguy

Iguanaquinn said:


> Argus for me!





iDomino said:


> i like the argus
> But theres just something about albigs
> 
> and i recently found out there are some smaller species of white throats
> wich im very interested in





em_40 said:


> I would like a white throat and a peach throat... and some green trees...
> 
> (Must get saving for a bigger home)


white throats and black throats are a very good monitor. i had one when i was younger and it was very active and unaffraid really enjoyed keeping that one. I have never owned a argus monitor myself but i seen alot of monitormads (steves) threads/comments and they seem also to be very fun and now he has baby ones, they must be even better being CB and well cared for. Maybe i'll get one myself :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## iDomino

philipniceguy said:


> white throats and black throats are a very good monitor. i had one when i was younger and it was very active and unaffraid really enjoyed keeping that one. I have never owned a argus monitor myself but i seen alot of monitormads (steves) threads/comments and they seem also to be very fun and now he has baby ones, they must be even better being CB and well cared for. Maybe i'll get one myself :whistling2::whistling2:


i considered one of steve argus's on a few occasions
But seanUK is breeding his high white male cape white throat with his chocolate female cape whitethroat

and if he gets any offspring that look like the male then i may need to pay him a visit


----------



## philipniceguy

*update*

*update*
done the door frames and fitted with hinges some have no locks yet as shop didn't have any more in stock:gasp::bash:. i also fitted the timber (dark bits got wet but will be same colour) which will hold the glass in the frame cut the ones for the other side of the glass but will not fit this until i got the glass so need find some good glass cutter in swindon for this. hope you all enjoy the update

bottom rh viv








top lh "top area" 








bottom lh viv run out of locks (shops out of stock)








rh top and bottom vivs with hinges and locks on 








lh side few


----------



## Dean Cheetham

philipniceguy said:


> *update*
> done the door frames and fitted with hinges some have no locks yet as shop didn't have any more in stock:gasp::bash:. i also fitted the timber (dark bits got wet but will be same colour) which will hold the glass in the frame cut the ones for the other side of the glass but will not fit this until i got the glass so need find some good glass cutter in swindon for this. hope you all enjoy the update
> 
> bottom rh viv
> image
> top lh "top area"
> image
> bottom lh viv run out of locks (shops out of stock)
> image
> rh top and bottom vivs with hinges and locks on
> image
> lh side few
> image


Looks ace mate! thats true dedication :no1:


----------



## Tuatara

looking great!


----------



## philipniceguy

*update*

cheers people.

*little update*

got a few quotes for glass today. could not beleave the cheek of some companys glass prices. i ending up getting all of them for £265.08 but my worse quote was £468.00 FOR THE SAME STUFF. how can people charge an extra 200.00 for a few bits of glass and still have customers. it just shows shop around for glass people:no1:


----------



## motorhead

that really is a stunning job!! :no1:


----------



## krox2008

Looks mint m8:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

motorhead said:


> that really is a stunning job!! :no1:


cheers.


krox2008 said:


> Looks mint m8:2thumb:


thanks.


got a few questions for anyone that might know the answer. I was planning to put extractor fans in 1 sucking air into shed and 1 sucking it out. with pipework from the fans into all vivs. like








will this work???? or would i need separate pipework for the fan1 (air sucked in) and fan2 (air sucked out). the other question i got is would just cutting 2 x 4" holes all the way through into the outside giving them direct air be better??? kinda like vivs with the vents at the back. of course this would cost alot less to do but will there still be enough exchange of air???

any help greatfull reply on here or PM me your thoughts/answers

of course all vents no matter which i choose will be covered in strong mesh


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Having the same pipework will mean that your mixing old air with fresh air and pumping it back around, the air coming in will be fresh until it comes into the pipework, where it will mix with the air being sucked out... some of the air fresh air will be sucked out and some of the old air will re circulate the vivarium. Much like a 2 stroke engine.

This can be good for heating reasons, your mixing warmed vivarium air with cold outside air which will bring the temperatures onto a temperature somewhere in between.

but you would have to make the fan pulling air in stronger than the fan pulling air out. if you have equal outside and inside air pressure then the fans will just pull air from one fan to the other and not circulate you outhouse.

If the in fan is stronger than the out fan then you will create a negative pressure outside meaning that the air inside the viv will have to fill this negative pressure to equalise, using the old vivarium are to do this.

This is my speculation on the topic, obviously it would need to be confirmed and tested first, but it all makes sense scientifically in my head.

You may have to create some sort of scavenge pipe for it to work though, as in the pipework will have to loop. I can make a drawing if you wish?


----------



## philipniceguy

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Having the same pipework will mean that your mixing old air with fresh air and pumping it back around, the air coming in will be fresh until it comes into the pipework, where it will mix with the air being sucked out... some of the air fresh air will be sucked out and some of the old air will re circulate the vivarium. Much like a 2 stroke engine.
> 
> This can be good for heating reasons, your mixing warmed vivarium air with cold outside air which will bring the temperatures onto a temperature somewhere in between.
> 
> but you would have to make the fan pulling air in stronger than the fan pulling air out. if you have equal outside and inside air pressure then the fans will just pull air from one fan to the other and not circulate you outhouse.
> 
> If the in fan is stronger than the out fan then you will create a negative pressure outside meaning that the air inside the viv will have to fill this negative pressure to equalise, using the old vivarium are to do this.
> 
> This is my speculation on the topic, obviously it would need to be confirmed and tested first, but it all makes sense scientifically in my head.
> 
> You may have to create some sort of scavenge pipe for it to work though, as in the pipework will have to loop. I can make a drawing if you wish?


yer pm me drawing plz. i was planning to have 1 on at a time eg fan 1 (air in) on every hour on the hour eg 1.00pm 2.00pm so on for 10mins ish and then the fan 2 (air out) on every hour eg 1.30pm 2.30pm so on for 10mins ish. so they dont overlap. friends (that have no clue on reptiles :lol2 say i should just put 4" air vents (holes) going outside and the air would change its self like a normal viv does. will this be better?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

philipniceguy said:


> yer pm me drawing plz. i was planning to have 1 on at a time eg fan 1 (air in) on every hour on the hour eg 1.00pm 2.00pm so on for 10mins ish and then the fan 2 (air out) on every hour eg 1.30pm 2.30pm so on for 10mins ish. so they dont overlap. friends (that have no clue on reptiles :lol2 say i should just put 4" air vents (holes) going outside and the air would change its self like a normal viv does. will this be better?


I'll sort one out in a bit. 1 on at a time might work, it might make your heating temperamental though, it might supercool the vivarium on the intake cycle and superheat it on the outake.

Im thinking having just intake fans bringing the air in, possibly running some heat cable through the ducts to heat the air as it comes in so you dont affect your viv temps too much. Then have some vents in the viv, the old air will escape through the vents as the fan increases the air pressure.

It all depends on your humidity too, Intake fans will pull every ounce of humidity out of the enclosures


----------



## philipniceguy

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I'll sort one out in a bit. 1 on at a time might work, it might make your heating temperamental though, it might supercool the vivarium on the intake cycle and superheat it on the outake.
> 
> Im thinking having just intake fans bringing the air in, possibly running some heat cable through the ducts to heat the air as it comes in so you dont affect your viv temps too much. Then have some vents in the viv, the old air will escape through the vents as the fan increases the air pressure.
> 
> It all depends on your humidity too, Intake fans will pull every ounce of humidity out of the enclosures


i can't have them taking much of the humidity out. alot more thought needed to go into air cycle than i did :bash::lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

philipniceguy said:


> i can't have them taking much of the humidity out. alot more thought needed to go into air cycle than i did :bash::lol2:


How about on one side of your viewing area have air going in, on the other side air going out. Then have some of those metal grills on the front of each viv that you can open and close. You'll have fresh air going into your outbuilding, some air exchange between the viv and the viewing area through the vents, but minimal loss of humidity?


----------



## philipniceguy

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> How about on one side of your viewing area have air going in, on the other side air going out. Then have some of those metal grills on the front of each viv that you can open and close. You'll have fresh air going into your outbuilding, some air exchange between the viv and the viewing area through the vents, but minimal loss of humidity?


do you mean like this.....

fans








mesh grills on fronts


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I think those type of fans would work. I mean these type of grills 

Redirect Notice

I dont think you will need a huge amount of air exchange, as long as the vivs are opened daily I would assume everything would circulate quite well anyway : victory:....

Hope I have given you some food for thought there.


----------



## Rholdford

Right now then, first things first...great looking new build you have there!

Secondly, with regards to your venilation system. The problem you will have is the supply air coming into the building at -5 deg during the worst of the winter months, which as you can imagine will not be that great for your reptiles. The other question is how are you proposing on controlling the ventilation? run on timer linked to a PIR or on a time clock or just a continually running system?

Normally i would suggest using a time clock to enable the fans for 30min every 3-4 hours during the day and let the natural infiltration take care of the night time ventilation as the building contracts with lower temps.

As for the supply air temperature problem, there are heat recovery fans which work GREAT in bathrooms and kitchen (something like this HR100W/HR100WH - Vent-Axia) while also controlling the humidity to a certain degree.

Another good option (if you have the space and money) would be this unit HR100R/RS - Vent-Axia which requires a bit of ductwork and a couple louvres and grilles.

Both these options will heat/warm the incoming air from -5deg C to roughly 19-20 deg C if the internal temperature is around 28deg C.

If you need any further info just drop me a pm.

Richard


----------



## philipniceguy

Rholdford said:


> Right now then, first things first...great looking new build you have there!
> 
> Secondly, with regards to your venilation system. The problem you will have is the supply air coming into the building at -5 deg during the worst of the winter months, which as you can imagine will not be that great for your reptiles. The other question is how are you proposing on controlling the ventilation? run on timer linked to a PIR or on a time clock or just a continually running system?
> 
> Normally i would suggest using a time clock to enable the fans for 30min every 3-4 hours during the day and let the natural infiltration take care of the night time ventilation as the building contracts with lower temps.
> 
> As for the supply air temperature problem, there are heat recovery fans which work GREAT in bathrooms and kitchen (something like this HR100W/HR100WH - Vent-Axia) while also controlling the humidity to a certain degree.
> 
> Another good option (if you have the space and money) would be this unit HR100R/RS - Vent-Axia which requires a bit of ductwork and a couple louvres and grilles.
> 
> Both these options will heat/warm the incoming air from -5deg C to roughly 19-20 deg C if the internal temperature is around 28deg C.
> 
> If you need any further info just drop me a pm.
> 
> Richard


thanks for advice. I was planning to control it VIA a din rail time clock same as i have installed to turn all the uv lights on in the day. I will pm you for a bit extra chat


----------



## philipniceguy

*update*

todays update is a few pictures with all doors windows finished with glass. i would like to say "roman glass" in swindon did a amazing cheap and perfect cuts of glass that all 15 bits fitted 100% perfectly. not much left to do now:2thumb:

rh top and rh bottom setups all with glass. locks. hinges so on








middle caiman setup and lh top and bottom setups all not got locks, hinges and glass


----------



## sonofjohnrambo

me and my dad are planing a reptile house, how much has this cost you so far if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## philipniceguy

sonofjohnrambo said:


> me and my dad are planing a reptile house, how much has this cost you so far if you dont mind me asking.


more than the partner thinks:whistling2: hehe. in total i think im around the 6k mark now


----------



## sonofjohnrambo

not bad i thought would be round that mark luckily i got a bit saved lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie

On my tropical shed, I run the extractor fan on a bog standard habistat coolstat.

Temp is set at 24C. Internal fans and extractor fan kick in at 24C and turn off when that temp is reached in the shed. Cool air is drawn in through mesh covered holes in the floor.

Works a treat!


----------



## antcherry88

philipniceguy said:


> cheers.
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> got a few questions for anyone that might know the answer. I was planning to put extractor fans in 1 sucking air into shed and 1 sucking it out. with pipework from the fans into all vivs. like
> image
> will this work???? or would i need separate pipework for the fan1 (air sucked in) and fan2 (air sucked out). the other question i got is would just cutting 2 x 4" holes all the way through into the outside giving them direct air be better??? kinda like vivs with the vents at the back. of course this would cost alot less to do but will there still be enough exchange of air???
> 
> any help greatfull reply on here or PM me your thoughts/answers
> 
> of course all vents no matter which i choose will be covered in strong mesh


This set up won't work. Side by side fans will just mean air will follow the path of least resistance and go straight from one fan and out the other. 

You will also have to have angled take-offs on each of the branches as otherwise the flow of air will bypass them. 

What you really need is to have your supply air as just a single fan blowing into the room (i.e. at the front of the building). Whether you choose to pre-heat this is up to you.

Then you need an extract fan at the back/top of the room in which you can attach your ductwork. Duct a single extract grille into each of the vivs either in the roof or the back wall.

Their will need to be a means of air exchange between the main area (i.e. where your supply air is entering) and the inside of the viv. If there's already some gaps then fine. If not just place a grille/vent in the front wall of each viv.

This is the basic set-up used in public toilets. If you think about it your vivs are in replacement of the toilet cubicles.


----------



## antcherry88

On the subject of retaining humidity:

The simple way would be to add a humidifier to the supply air. Although this may be expensive (I don't know to be honest). Remember if you choose to pre-heat the supply air do it before humidifying as heating will dry it out.

Try and buy some inverter driven fans as opposed to fixed speed and then through trial and error you can alter the fan speed to achieve a steady air flow and retain humidity for a while. This could be combined with a simple timer to only have the fans on for say 20 mins every 3 hours. You'd also have to trial this as well.


----------



## winno

philipniceguy said:


> cheers.
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> got a few questions for anyone that might know the answer. I was planning to put extractor fans in 1 sucking air into shed and 1 sucking it out. with pipework from the fans into all vivs. like
> image
> will this work???? or would i need separate pipework for the fan1 (air sucked in) and fan2 (air sucked out). the other question i got is would just cutting 2 x 4" holes all the way through into the outside giving them direct air be better??? kinda like vivs with the vents at the back. of course this would cost alot less to do but will there still be enough exchange of air???
> 
> any help greatfull reply on here or PM me your thoughts/answers
> 
> of course all vents no matter which i choose will be covered in strong mesh


 
Looking good matey cant wait till this is complete.
I would advice hardwire inlocking a duct mounted frost stat on the supply duct with the fan power supply to prevent drawing 5deg air into the inclosures.
Either that or tempcontrol the air using an electric heater battery but even with this id still use a frost stat so the system is fail safe.

may have a spare frost stat ill have a look tomoz if you like


----------



## iDomino

winno said:


> Looking good matey cant wait till this is complete.
> I would advice hardwire inlocking a duct mounted frost stat on the supply duct with the fan power supply to prevent drawing 5deg air into the inclosures.
> Either that or tempcontrol the air using an electric heater battery but even with this id still use a frost stat so the system is fail safe.
> 
> may have a spare frost stat ill have a look tomoz if you like


im not sure about air con systems but as far as im aware from my experience installing boilers
i believe a frost stat on an air duct will be useless
their used on pipework because it has warm water traveling through
im not sure how this system could be used when there is no heated water


----------



## philipniceguy

interesting points by all, I think, thanks all. after looking at differant ideas so on, best choice (i think for me) would be to use a heat recovery fan which is on all the time and boosted when anyone enters the room. All the vivs have gaps around the doors (1cm normal size all the way around some more some less) but i am going to add as many grills as i can (without changing designs), this way it will be like normal setups i have used for years in the house. with the heat recovery fans most only lose 30% of the heat and some i found today only lose 16% so not bad at all. the cost of one of these is around the same price as my first idea with 2 fans ducting so on. All i got to do is deside which one to buy and buy it :lol2:


----------



## winno

iDomino said:


> im not sure about air con systems but as far as im aware from my experience installing boilers
> i believe a frost stat on an air duct will be useless
> their used on pipework because it has warm water traveling through
> im not sure how this system could be used when there is no heated water


No different type of stat mate same theory still a bi-metallic strip but duct ones a specifically for air


----------



## winno

philipniceguy said:


> interesting points by all, I think, thanks all. after looking at differant ideas so on, best choice (i think for me) would be to use a heat recovery fan which is on all the time and boosted when anyone enters the room. All the vivs have gaps around the doors (1cm normal size all the way around some more some less) but i am going to add as many grills as i can (without changing designs), this way it will be like normal setups i have used for years in the house. with the heat recovery fans most only lose 30% of the heat and some i found today only lose 16% so not bad at all. the cost of one of these is around the same price as my first idea with 2 fans ducting so on. All i got to do is deside which one to buy and buy it :lol2:


Sounds like the way forward HRU's are very effective mixing fresh air with recycled space and normally have there own protection for frost and hi limt.

if you decide you need a frost stat i do have one here so give us a shout.


----------



## philipniceguy

winno said:


> Sounds like the way forward HRU's are very effective mixing fresh air with recycled space and normally have there own protection for frost and hi limt.
> 
> if you decide you need a frost stat i do have one here so give us a shout.


will do mate, ordered it today so should be delivered by the weekend. if all goes well i will fit it fri/sat (not that i done one before :lol2 pics will follow


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update*

*update*

inside outbuilding picture of heat recovery fan its quiet when on trickle mode but on boost (when i go in and pull cord) its as loud as most extractor fans are. already you can tell the air is being changed well. as before it was only when i open the door lol. its a 84% heat recovery fan.








outside closeup (ish) of the heat recovery fan.









*update not outbuilding but going in there sooo....*
this is new tubs (got 5) to keep my breeder rats in (for food). they are 84l really useful boxes. i will now add mesh to tops, so on they also make useful carry boxes for monitors so on.

hole marked out ready to cut








hole cut out of lid for the mesh to go in








mesh secured on. dog always checking new stuff out very alert bless her









im waiting for some new bottles to come and i will secure them on aswell but for now 

enjoy


----------



## aaron1989

some job you have done there mate . well done:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update*

another update

just a small one as sorted out some my reptile stuff found few plants so added them into vivs could do with another 30 or so BULK SELL anyone???

RH Top few plants added but could do with a few more just to break up all the wood more than anything








RH Bottom few plants added could do with alot more but run out. better than just all plain walls i guess.








added some of the bulbs today need to buy few more.


----------



## sonofjohnrambo

great job :no1: i started my reptile out house last week, it's getting there it's gona 9ftx9ftx7ft i just hope it turn's as good as your's.:2thumb:


----------



## BigBaz

philipniceguy said:


> another update
> 
> just a small one as sorted out some my reptile stuff found few plants so added them into vivs could do with another 30 or so BULK SELL anyone???
> 
> RH Top few plants added but could do with a few more just to break up all the wood more than anything
> image
> RH Bottom few plants added could do with alot more but run out. better than just all plain walls i guess.
> image
> added some of the bulbs today need to buy few more.
> image


looking fantastic, trying to find LOADSA plants myself let me know if u manage top find any and ill do the same


----------



## SmitLuvsMonitors

This thread is amazing, love it buddy, it is truly amazing


----------



## philipniceguy

sonofjohnrambo said:


> great job :no1: i started my reptile out house last week, it's getting there it's gona 9ftx9ftx7ft i just hope it turn's as good as your's.:2thumb:


thanks and im sure it will.



BigBaz said:


> looking fantastic, trying to find LOADSA plants myself let me know if u manage top find any and ill do the same


cheers, will do if i find any. (cheap)



Smit. said:


> This thread is amazing, love it buddy, it is truly amazing


cheers:blush:


----------



## SmitLuvsMonitors

How easy did you find it to get planning permission? Or did you not have to? I understand below a certain height you don't have to bother!


----------



## philipniceguy

I did (almost 5 years ago) because of the overall size but was easy as round my area there is alot of big sheds behind my house there is a house which has 1 larger than mine and 2 doors from that has the same, many others aswell. the only thing i was told outside could not be wood, i was not aloud 2 layers of blocks (they think it would make it more likely someone would sleep in there) and it had to be under a certain height. on the other hand you can build a rather large shed if you have a large garden and follow planning laws.


----------



## iDomino

winno said:


> No different type of stat mate same theory still a bi-metallic strip but duct ones a specifically for air


lol thinking about it now it would make sense, as it would just measure the inside air temps rather than a regualr one measures water temps :bash:


----------



## fardilis

Are you going to paint/cover the walls with something or leave it as varnished wood?


----------



## philipniceguy

fardilis said:


> Are you going to paint/cover the walls with something or leave it as varnished wood?


leave it as varnished wood. it's not to everyones taste but i like the look of OSB boards, i plan to add a few more fake plants mainly to break up all the wood walls but they are taking a back seat with my cash so will be awhile before i get anymore.


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update*

few updates added some extra areas ( in each viv) for them to heat up on and hide under without being in the dark if they wanted, and some fire stuff.

one of two fire extinguishers one by the door (in pic) and another in the far corner (part of what i need for DWAL i was told)








one of 2 fire alarms hoping to get a friend to wire a extra alarm to my house so i can 100% hear it.








RH top viv picture taken from back corner to show the hide with platform for heat both have frame/ lip around so substrate can be added and not fall off. also gives more space as can sit under the heat area but not totally hiden away if it likes








RH top viv picture taken from back corner to show 2 of the 3 hide openings








RH top viv taken from doorway just below picture is lower hide aswell








RH bottom taken from the door the heat area and below has a frame around so i can add substrate without it falling off








RH bottom viv taken from back corner, so you can see one of the hides so on


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update*

hi, update 

installed a ip pan/tilt camera so i can see them anytime i like problem is i dont seem to be able to make it work outside my home network. the camera is only a cheap 1 and the picture colour is not good the lights seem to effect it so need to find a better one in long run








because i desided to put cameras into cages i had to add another lot of sockets this time they are 24hr power. i also need someway of hiding it all behind a door or something as doesn't look to nice. will do that soon.








set one up to see what it would look like. been checking temps and daytime temps are perfect but night time are getting to cold so im going to install 1x 4ft tube heater inside every enclosure.these can be powered by the new sockets i installed for the cameras


----------



## Iguanaquinn

philipniceguy said:


> hi, update
> 
> installed a ip pan/tilt camera so i can see them anytime i like problem is i dont seem to be able to make it work outside my home network. the camera is only a cheap 1 and the picture colour is not good the lights seem to effect it so need to find a better one in long run
> image
> because i desided to put cameras into cages i had to add another lot of sockets this time they are 24hr power. i also need someway of hiding it all behind a door or something as doesn't look to nice. will do that soon.
> image
> set one up to see what it would look like. been checking temps and daytime temps are perfect but night time are getting to cold so im going to install 1x 4ft tube heater inside every enclosure.these can be powered by the new sockets i installed for the cameras
> image
> image


Looking good man... What are you doing about UV or do you not really require UV, I know there is a debate regarding some Varanid species and UV requirements


----------



## philipniceguy

Iguanaquinn said:


> Looking good man... What are you doing about UV or do you not really require UV, I know there is a debate regarding some Varanid species and UV requirements


though im not sure they really need it. if you see in the above pics i use 160w Exo Terra Solar Glo Sun (middle 1) which gives UVA UVB and heat. In the setups i have the following:
1 x 243 leds light just to give the cage a better "white light" for myself.
2 x par38 100W bulbs for heat only (best i used for heat off all i tested)
1 x 160w solar glo for the UVA, UVB more than the heat.


----------



## DanYeomans

philipniceguy said:


> though im not sure they really need it. if you see in the above pics i use 160w Exo Terra Solar Glo Sun (middle 1) which gives UVA UVB and heat. In the setups i have the following:
> 1 x 243 leds light just to give the cage a better "white light" for myself.
> 2 x par38 100W bulbs for heat only (best i used for heat off all i tested)
> 1 x 160w solar glo for the UVA, UVB more than the heat.


 are you a electrician by trade as all this wireing is impressive


----------



## Iguanaquinn

philipniceguy said:


> though im not sure they really need it. if you see in the above pics i use 160w Exo Terra Solar Glo Sun (middle 1) which gives UVA UVB and heat. In the setups i have the following:
> 1 x 243 leds light just to give the cage a better "white light" for myself.
> 2 x par38 100W bulbs for heat only (best i used for heat off all i tested)
> 1 x 160w solar glo for the UVA, UVB more than the heat.


Yeah I noticed that, just that due to the size of the enclosure a solar glow would not really do anything UV wise. Also watch with the solar glow bulbs they don't do well in high humidity. If u do want/need to provide UV go with the Arcadia T5's. The SG bulbs give a very concentrated beam of light. They are reall only good for a specific function, Basking Spots. Even then, I would only really use them with Beardies, Eromastix, Ackies etc. Low humidity high UV requiremets, in saying that though it would be secondary UV. 

Really depends on the requiremets of the species you are keeping though. 

Looking class though, really can't wait to see the Finished article. :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

DanYeomans said:


> are you a electrician by trade as all this wireing is impressive


sadly no i'm not my partners dad is, so i do all the wiring and then just to be safe i get him over to check it all.



Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah I noticed that, just that due to the size of the enclosure a solar glow would not really do anything UV wise. Also watch with the solar glow bulbs they don't do well in high humidity. If u do want/need to provide UV go with the Arcadia T5's. The SG bulbs give a very concentrated beam of light. They are reall only good for a specific function, Basking Spots. Even then, I would only really use them with Beardies, Eromastix, Ackies etc. Low humidity high UV requiremets, in saying that though it would be secondary UV.
> 
> Really depends on the requiremets of the species you are keeping though.
> 
> Looking class though, really can't wait to see the Finished article. :2thumb:


the arcadia are ok but only provide UV for a small distance (like almost all UV bulbs) in which case would be no differant, the monitors spend most of there time close to the lights just outside the "hotspot" area so they are normally close to the SG, but saying this i do agree they are not good in high humidity settings but i got them in bulk few years back 1s these are used up i think i will change to possible megaray bulbs. i prefer the heat/UV bulbs as i find when heating up they always pick to go under that bulb even though the others are warmer, personal choice i guess more than anything


----------



## Iguanaquinn

philipniceguy said:


> sadly no i'm not my partners dad is, so i do all the wiring and then just to be safe i get him over to check it all.
> 
> 
> 
> the arcadia are ok but only provide UV for a small distance (like almost all UV bulbs) in which case would be no differant, the monitors spend most of there time close to the lights just outside the "hotspot" area so they are normally close to the SG, but saying this i do agree they are not good in high humidity settings but i got them in bulk few years back 1s these are used up i think i will change to possible megaray bulbs. i prefer the heat/UV bulbs as i find when heating up they always pick to go under that bulb even though the others are warmer, personal choice i guess more than anything


T5 is more powerful than anything on the market, I am not sure about the distance but PM Arcadiajohn. Yup totally prrsonal choice m8 : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy

*another update*

4ft tubular heater fitted inside every setup, after having a think i desided to install them inside the "hot end" hides. once lid is on so on, you cant see it which for me is better, and for the monitor as 92% of the time they go into the hide for nighttime it will keep them nice and snug over the night, 








4ft tubular heater fitted into caiman (hopefully) setup sadly this one will be on view but nevermind.









also i have ordered a filter and pump for the caiman enclosure maybe install that next weekend i hope


----------



## motorhead

:2thumb: looking very very well indeed!!


----------



## M4nit4r

Amazing work!! Keep the pics coming!...


----------



## philipniceguy

*another update*

just thought people might want to see one of the top (upside down L shape) enclosures with substrate in. im thinking to add a deeper area of substrate in the bottom area of the enclosure. im also thinking to add a small pool (just a really usefull box) for a water area but unlikely it will use it.

top area








bottom area








another shot








wonkey shot to try and get all the enclosure in.








another shot


----------



## j-clark

if your still after plants why not pop into dunelm as theres one in swindon they do the 2metre ivy vines for about 3 quid
and nice set-ups


----------



## philipniceguy

crocodile monitor walking around enclosure - YouTube enjoy


----------



## MP reptiles

philipniceguy said:


> crocodile monitor walking around enclosure - YouTube enjoy


Amazing monitor!


----------



## Reed Meredith

Wow


----------



## williamsom

will be following this amazing build thread :gasp:


----------



## Kamike

Brilliant work :no1:

Are you going to paint the walls or leave them?


----------



## philipniceguy

MP reptiles said:


> Amazing monitor!


thanks it is a stunner and very active



Reed Meredith said:


> Wow


cheers



williamsom said:


> will be following this amazing build thread :gasp:


thanks not much left to do really 



Kamike said:


> Brilliant work :no1:
> 
> Are you going to paint the walls or leave them?


thanks very much, i will be leaving the walls how they are as personally i like the look of OSB boards but i do need a far few new plants to make it look a bit nicer but i am waiting to see how the few last with large monitors before i splash out


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update update*

nice little update of the caiman enclosure (hopefully). the update i have added substrate almost 1ft deep (need to buy more for my monitor setups as they not as deep and should be) of bark mix, i installed the filter,pump,heater aswell. onces i was happy with the wiring and positon of the filter i filled the pond up. took forever to fill :whip::whip:
here is a few photos to show ya all enjoy (i hope)


from walkway with main two doors open and lights off, before pond was full.








from walkway with doors shut and lights on








rh side shot, shot from by lh door








rh side shot from lh door








rh side shot from rh door








from just inside rh door showing daytime basking area








from rh door again


----------



## em_40

looks great :2thumb:
good luck with the DWAL application


----------



## Dibles

Superb!! Did you need any planning permission for that?? Not sure how that works??


----------



## philipniceguy

em_40 said:


> looks great :2thumb:
> good luck with the DWAL application


thanks and fingers crossed



Dibles said:


> Superb!! Did you need any planning permission for that?? Not sure how that works??


yes i did for the outbuilding got it almost 5 years ago taken that long to finish the inside, well i say finish its still not finished lol


----------



## Iguanaquinn

M8 how did u secure the OSB Board together? I just bout enough for a 4x2x2 for my rescue BCI.


----------



## philipniceguy

Iguanaquinn said:


> M8 how did u secure the OSB Board together? I just bout enough for a 4x2x2 for my rescue BCI.


im not sure what you mean, i just used normal wood screws to secure them to the 2 by 2 beams which are sandwiched between 2 osb boards so i can run cables inside the walls. of course the boards used to cover the insulation are just screwed into 3 by 2 beams, and the joints are filled with waterproof wood filler as i wanted no gaps unless i made them for a reason.


----------



## XXX01

philipniceguy said:


> another update
> 
> just a small one as sorted out some my reptile stuff found few plants so added them into vivs could do with another 30 or so BULK SELL anyone???
> 
> RH Top few plants added but could do with a few more just to break up all the wood more than anything
> image
> RH Bottom few plants added could do with alot more but run out. better than just all plain walls i guess.
> image
> added some of the bulbs today need to buy few more.
> image


 
As i found out yday thanks 2 some people on RFUK if u have a local dunhelm mill u can get some plants which u get alot more of than usual & alot cheaper 2day. I went & bought some 2day & was pleased at wot i got & the length wud suit ur setup 2. I hope this helps. Ur setup is amazing also. : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy

XXX01 said:


> As i found out yday thanks 2 some people on RFUK if u have a local dunhelm mill u can get some plants which u get alot more of than usual & alot cheaper 2day. I went & bought some 2day & was pleased at wot i got & the length wud suit ur setup 2. I hope this helps. Ur setup is amazing also. : victory:


thanks and someone else said this and i been and checked them out, nice size much cheaper than reptiles ones aswell, but the few i have in now are not standing up to "monitor play" so i'm not sure i will bother but time will tell


----------



## otb2

I should be able to supply you bulk fake plants. They come in boxes of 250 or 38 i think for bush type ones. PM me for details.


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update*

Hi, all
not much of a update (very few things to do)

but these came today:

this sign is on the caiman enclosure door.








this sign is on front of the outbuilding door.


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy

*Awesome*

:mf_dribble: First this is an awesome build and i have been watching your progress for a while now and think it is amazing!!! :no1:

Hope this isn't a silly question but where does all the electricity come from? As in is it wired to the house orr...? Just wondering as i would love to know how much it would cost to run something like this setup never mind build it??? 

Again awesome build!

Greg.


----------



## seanw21

epic build mate well done hope u get your DWAL


----------



## philipniceguy

ConstrictorCrazy said:


> :mf_dribble: First this is an awesome build and i have been watching your progress for a while now and think it is amazing!!! :no1:
> 
> Hope this isn't a silly question but where does all the electricity come from? As in is it wired to the house orr...? Just wondering as i would love to know how much it would cost to run something like this setup never mind build it???
> 
> Again awesome build!
> 
> Greg.


It's wired to a fuse box in the outbuilding then to another in the house (main fuse box) my house is wired to solar panels but with our rubbish weather does not save me much (this time of year) to run my reptiles alone it costs around £60.00 per month on top of "normal" electric bills



seanw21 said:


> epic build mate well done hope u get your DWAL


thanks and me too but i still heard nothing from them at all :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## mickandliz

any news?


----------



## fantapants

How long do you expect the OSB to last given the high humidity levels that the water can create in the caiman enclosure? Ad have you taken any extra precautions with light fittings etc due to humidity? I keep a big rou of adult red foot tortoises and they need high humidity in their big enclosure........and I go through a ceramic holder that's rusted/degraded and a 160uvb lamp a year due to the condensation and high heat levels n larger enclosures. also, will to be fitting a sprinkler system seeing as you have mounted the light fittings onto the OSB roof? If not it may be worth seeing if you can hang them on metal chain form the roof to reduce the risk of fire. Even an extra two inches gained by chain will reduce risks. Again, that's from personal experience. Looks great though :no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

fantapants said:


> How long do you expect the OSB to last given the high humidity levels that the water can create in the caiman enclosure? Ad have you taken any extra precautions with light fittings etc due to humidity? I keep a big rou of adult red foot tortoises and they need high humidity in their big enclosure........and I go through a ceramic holder that's rusted/degraded and a 160uvb lamp a year due to the condensation and high heat levels n larger enclosures. also, will to be fitting a sprinkler system seeing as you have mounted the light fittings onto the OSB roof? If not it may be worth seeing if you can hang them on metal chain form the roof to reduce the risk of fire. Even an extra two inches gained by chain will reduce risks. Again, that's from personal experience. Looks great though :no1:


Though I have never had to replace any of my ceramic holders, due to rust if that happens they are only £1.00 each so no big deal, I have used this type for almost 10 years, no fires full stop due to them be mounted to wood as if I didn't mount them to the top of vivs I would mount them on a beam of wood hanging from chains which is still mounted on wood, but I do check all electric routinely and my OH dad is a leccy man who also checks all work I do. Im not having a sprinkler or anything like that (at least I don't plan to currently)

on to the OSB only time will tell how long it lasts but out of all woods I have used I have found this to be the best for myself, all is screwed in so if needs must replacing a panel or two willn't be to tricky (i hope). I also have a dehumidifier in the walkway of the outbuilding which stops any build up outside of the enclosures, humidity in my croc monitors enclosures is 75% - 85% but yet there is no condensation on the walls, roof, bulbs so on. The caiman enclosure i'm unsure on the humidity levels (not installed 1 yet) but I have had it all up and running for a few weeks and not seen any condensation on the walls, roof or bulbs however I have on the glass on the day I put substrate in but that as gone now.
hope that kinda answers your questions.


----------



## philipniceguy

mickandliz said:


> any news?


sorry almost missed your post:blush:. I had inspection for my DWAL but have to do some small changes before I can get it, 

of course once done I will update this thread with pics


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update*

another update on this long winded outbuilding build. as stated I applied for my DWAL and when I had the inspection the vet noted down a few things, anyway few days later I got a email from the LA which stated I must make the caiman area larger by 40cm on one side so I have see below pics (did both sides) , there also was 2 other things they wanted me to do which i also have done, so just waiting for a responce and most likely a visit to check work and then I should have the licence : victory: sorry about mess in pics but took as soon as finished.

LH side of caiman enclosure with the extra 40cm land area asked for by LA which had to be cut out / into croc monitor enclosure (which was not easy)








RH side of caiman enclosure with the added 40cm area (not asked for but did to match other side) which had to be cut out / into croc monitor enclosure (which was not easy)








LH croc monitors enclosure (Dashers) can see the 40cm add on bit for caiman bit with the blue food bowl on and I added a shelf up high its 1.8m by 45cm to give it even more useable space








RH croc monitors enclosure (Nashers) can see the 40cm add on bit for caiman and I added a shelf up high its 1.8m by 45cm to give them even more useable space


----------



## Dan Bristow

Looking good mate. Well done!


----------



## em_40

Looks good, How do the croc monitors get up there? Can they climb straight up the wall or is it not as high is it looks? Are they largely arboreal?


----------



## philipniceguy

Dan Bristow said:


> Looking good mate. Well done!


cheers bud



em_40 said:


> Looks good, How do the croc monitors get up there? Can they climb straight up the wall or is it not as high is it looks? Are they largely arboreal?


its 4 ft high to the next level from the floor (not new bit) they can climb up the normal wood BUT at the back if you look closely I have secured a mesh panel to the wall which 85% of the time they use to go up and down, you can see a video of them using it here nasher crocodile monitor walking around enclosure - YouTube this video was taken before friday so of course does not have the added bit which I needed for DWA but shows you Nasher climbing up it (though all it did to get down was jump at the time)
here is same croc monitor climbing the "normal" wood
nasher my crocodile monitor climbing the wall - YouTube

and here just for fun is a picture of the other Dasher climbing the wall









and here is a video of Dasher (one in pic above more active but MUCH more shy 1) jumping/ climbing down of the new shelf which is 1.8m of the floor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulp2YyWE2G4

and yes they spend 95% of there time in the higher areas of the enclosure, but they do go down just for a look and too defacate, they never sleep or spend long on the bottom area


----------



## em_40

Oh yeh, I see the mesh now, though they seem to climb the 'normal' wall just fine.

Love the vid of him dropping and grapping on the wood upside down


----------



## philipniceguy

em_40 said:


> Oh yeh, I see the mesh now, though they seem to climb the 'normal' wall just fine.
> 
> Love the vid of him dropping and grapping on the wood upside down


yer they seem to climb it well, the door frames seem even easyer to climb. that video does show how well adapted they are at climbing eg he grips all is weight on his back legs on the shelf then slides onto the shelf support gripping it perfectly then jumps down to the floor. the videos is not bad but its even more amazing in person, hopefully oneday he gets less shy of me so I can video it with my camera, would be much better than the ipcams, sadly Nasher does not seem to do that sort of thing or I would film her doing it as shes much bolder


----------



## chapmand

anyone know what size building you can build without requiring planning consent?


----------



## philipniceguy

chapmand said:


> anyone know what size building you can build without requiring planning consent?


try this website Planning Portal - Outbuildings

it answers all that your need to know:whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy

Nasher walking around its enclosures top area. - YouTube

a video of one the croc monitors (Nasher) walking around the shelf area


----------



## beardys

thats the way to do it:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update update*

Hi another update for the thread:
I have added some plastic plants to caiman enclosure and LH top enclosure (the 2 that didnt have any) they came from dunelm in swindon that 2 people said were good on here so thanks guys:2thumb:. I added 8 plants for now but see how they last may get a few more. at least just the few added it makes a real differance I guess breaks the wood up nicely

Dashers fav place top shelf thought it best to but plant under as willnt last long otherwise way he climbs down it.








LH side of LH top enclosure (dashers) 








all of LH top viv (dashers)








LH side of caiman enclosure plants covering the cut edge of the extra 40cm LA asked for (though I did both sides totally 80cm)








RH side of caiman setup plant added over the extra 40cm area LA wanted.








all of caiman enclosure with plants added around the edges


----------



## philipniceguy

Another update to say that the caiman enclosure has now passed the conditions for my DWAL and it has been granted :flrt::flrt::flrt::2thumb:


----------



## varanus87

philipniceguy said:


> Another update to say that the caiman enclosure has now passed the conditions for my DWAL and it has been granted :flrt::flrt::flrt::2thumb:


Wahoooo wen can I come round ..... :lol2:


Congrats bud


----------



## em_40

grats! look forward to seeing it with the caimen in


----------



## philipniceguy

varanus87 said:


> Wahoooo wen can I come round ..... :lol2:
> 
> 
> Congrats bud


cheers 



em_40 said:


> grats! look forward to seeing it with the caimen in


cheers and once I source one I'll be sure to update you and everyone with pictures.


----------



## Jaymz

Cool thread mate and congrats on getting your DWA :2thumb:


----------



## Jozza85

just read the thread firstly...WOW amazing dedication to your animals and secondly congrats on the DWA. Cant wait to see your new addition once acquired!


----------



## philipniceguy

Jaymz said:


> Cool thread mate and congrats on getting your DWA :2thumb:





Jozza85 said:


> just read the thread firstly...WOW amazing dedication to your animals and secondly congrats on the DWA. Cant wait to see your new addition once acquired!


cheers peeps, I can't wait to get one, I not having much luck I found 1 guy who has a 4ft 1 but wants way to much for it (i thinks, plus would rather abit smaller to watch grow). I also found another guy who has a 3ft one which he must sell by june (he said) but he doesn't seem in much of a rush as don't reply to my emails, but of course he could just be a very busy chap, phoned him and he said he would send pics yest but not got any yet, I like to do things quick and correct but I think I'll just wait see if he gets back to me, my OH always saying just "wait" just "wait" lol


----------



## Sid crock

Lots of hard work but it looks wow! Nice croc monitor.


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update*



Sid crock said:


> Lots of hard work but it looks wow! Nice croc monitor.


cheers,

and update again

early on in the thread I put pictures up of my 84l really useful boxes converted for my breeding feeder rats, now here is a picture of the unit/rack which I built and installed today in the outbuilding, it will house 3 groups of breeding rats and 1 spare for growing babies up (if needed) here the pics


----------



## philipniceguy

I may add some pics on here but for now here is link to my Cuviers dwarf caiman http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/835275-my-new-cuviers-dwarf-caiman.html

got today :2thumb: finally outbuilding feels complete :gasp:


----------



## philipniceguy

philipniceguy said:


> I may add some pics on here but for now here is link to my Cuviers dwarf caiman http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/835275-my-new-cuviers-dwarf-caiman.html
> 
> got today :2thumb: finally outbuilding feels complete :gasp:


My Cuviers dwarf caiman - YouTube here is a little video aswell its aload of clips taken from the ipcam of it swimming so on put together:2thumb: get more once its settled in and come out the water : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy

just a small update I desided to change the caiman setup a small bit as it liked to hide behind the ramp but there was not really much room for it so I went out got a 4ft by 2ft plywood sheet and installed this over the pond, much better and gives the caiman more space to hide/feel secure, I may add some plants/vines to make it look abit better at some point








its under there somewere now


----------



## highfall60

Very, very nicely built mate. What is your plan for keeping the prying eyes of kids out? A simple padlock won't do it.


----------



## philipniceguy

highfall60 said:


> Very, very nicely built mate. What is your plan for keeping the prying eyes of kids out? A simple padlock won't do it.


what do you mean by prying eyes of kids?, my kids can and do enter the building with me/partner. Nothing has a simple padlock on, all doors have 2 very strong bolt locks and main door is extra secure system front door, no windows to see whats inside. Also a alarm system is installed plus the fact my dogs have excess 24/7 to the garden, its secure enough for me but as always if someone really wants to break in somewere they will :2thumb: if thats what you mean.


----------



## highfall60

philipniceguy said:


> what do you mean by prying eyes of kids?, my kids can and do enter the building with me/partner. Nothing has a simple padlock on, all doors have 2 very strong bolt locks and main door is extra secure system front door, no windows to see whats inside. Also a alarm system is installed plus the fact my dogs have excess 24/7 to the garden, its secure enough for me but as always if someone really wants to break in somewere they will :2thumb: if thats what you mean.


Yeah I meant other kids :lol2: And wow, talk about home security :no1: :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

I made a catch pole/snare pole today to safely catch the caiman out of the water cost me £5.00 for all the bits used. I made it and tried it today on the Cuvier's dwarf caiman, must say works a treat :2thumb::no1::2thumb: measured the Cuvier's while using it and its 41" long :gasp: must say though it worked perfect and is a great tool after today I DON'T plan to use it much if at all again, but got it "in case"


----------



## philipniceguy

another update
first I needed somewhere to hang the catch pole, and fishing net I use to scoop out the bark that the caimans got into the water so best place for them was hanging on the wall up high in the enclosure so here it is:









now as this thread has everything I build for it enclosures, containers for rats so on I though I should add what I use for my roaches so here some pics of newest tub:

tub I use for all types of roaches I keep, its a Wham 110L for £9.99 the four corners are ruff inside so must make sure lid is used or add tape in the corners: victory:








cut hole in lid (i use a soldering iron to burn it away :whistling2 glue in fine mesh netting make sure to fill in the gaps








add a load of egg trays as shown








add the "dry" food all over the place most is poured over the upright bits, I use a mix of dry dog food, dry cat food, wheatabix, pig pellets and any cerials I have at the time








waterbowl, a chicken water bowl, add the kitchen roll to stop any drowning: victory:








water bowl placement








close up of the dubias after I put them in








just as I put them in after abit they will all move and hide in the egg trays









thats what I use and I breed 1000s a month like this:Na_Na_Na_Na: of both dubia and turkistan (red runners)


----------



## JustJack

philipniceguy said:


> another update
> first I needed somewhere to hang the catch pole, and fishing net I use to scoop out the bark that the caimans got into the water so best place for them was hanging on the wall up high in the enclosure so here it is:
> image
> 
> now as this thread has everything I build for it enclosures, containers for rats so on I though I should add what I use for my roaches so here some pics of newest tub:
> 
> tub I use for all types of roaches I keep, its a Wham 110L for £9.99 the four corners are ruff inside so must make sure lid is used or add tape in the corners: victory:
> image
> cut hole in lid (i use a soldering iron to burn it away :whistling2 glue in fine mesh netting make sure to fill in the gaps
> image
> add a load of egg trays as shown
> image
> add the "dry" food all over the place most is poured over the upright bits, I use a mix of dry dog food, dry cat food, wheatabix, pig pellets and any cerials I have at the time
> image
> waterbowl, a chicken water bowl, add the kitchen roll to stop any drowning: victory:
> image
> water bowl placement
> image
> close up of the dubias after I put them in
> image
> just as I put them in after abit they will all move and hide in the egg trays
> image
> 
> thats what I use and I breed 1000s a month like this:Na_Na_Na_Na: of both dubia and turkistan (red runners)


That's a lot of Dubias!


----------



## philipniceguy

Trootle said:


> That's a lot of Dubias!


yer just a few but I go through 1000 ish a week:lol2:, biggest problem is I have a very very bad allergy to them, I get red lumps anywere they touch and start sneezing, coughing and breathing is very bad within 1 min if lucky 3 mins of being around them, I can't hardly breath, so sadly I have to get the OH to do all the work (which she hates), or wear a mask and gloves and work *very* fast. Its funny I keep some rather dangerous animals but yet the one that has put me in hospital is only 2" long max, my inhaler was run out (never use it apart from with them and didn't know) within 6 mins my throat was so swollon I couldn't get enough oxygen luckly I live 3 mins drive to the hospital :2thumb:, family is always telling me to get rid of them but if I use any other insect, they would cost to much and be sooooooooooo much harder to keep so willn't change :2thumb::2thumb:. When I get too many I just sell a bunch of 1000 for £25.00 so they soon go down, rather than charge silly prices people charge:whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy

small update update update

some new style "tongs" (both under £10) i'm trying out almost 1m long:2thumb::gasp::2thumb: did the trick today feeding the monitors :flrt:









some of the "cage mates" many types in there but mainly the below and spiders help keep the enclosures clean and flys gone : victory:

















and just setup the LH bottom enclosure ready for the juv water monitors: victory:


----------



## Jimmy P

Such a great setup you have, in terms of your dubia's; how often do you change the water? and how full do you fill that up? and do you supplement with any other greens or fruit? just looking to start a colony for when I get a bosc. 
When you introducing the water monitors? and what bulbs you using? I see you've got 2 the same and 1 different on the basking spot.

Sorry for all the questions :blush:

Thanks

James


----------



## JustJack

philipniceguy said:


> yer just a few but I go through 1000 ish a week:lol2:, biggest problem is I have a very very bad allergy to them, I get red lumps anywere they touch and start sneezing, coughing and breathing is very bad within 1 min if lucky 3 mins of being around them, I can't hardly breath, so sadly I have to get the OH to do all the work (which she hates), or wear a mask and gloves and work *very* fast. Its funny I keep some rather dangerous animals but yet the one that has put me in hospital is only 2" long max, my inhaler was run out (never use it apart from with them and didn't know) within 6 mins my throat was so swollon I couldn't get enough oxygen luckly I live 3 mins drive to the hospital :2thumb:, family is always telling me to get rid of them but if I use any other insect, they would cost to much and be sooooooooooo much harder to keep so willn't change :2thumb::2thumb:. When I get too many I just sell a bunch of 1000 for £25.00 so they soon go down, rather than charge silly prices people charge:whistling2:


That's not good, but with your army of beasts as you say it would cost LOADS!

Thats really good! Do you do say smaller amounts, and do you ever come past Cowley, might be intersted in a small lot


----------



## philipniceguy

Jimmy P said:


> Such a great setup you have, in terms of your dubia's; how often do you change the water? and how full do you fill that up? and do you supplement with any other greens or fruit? just looking to start a colony for when I get a bosc.
> When you introducing the water monitors? and what bulbs you using? I see you've got 2 the same and 1 different on the basking spot.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions :blush:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


It's cool. I change it when its empty which is normally every 2-3weeks, it stays clean so on, I fill it to the top, of course this willn't work if you have only a small group as the kitchen roll will get mouldy and need replacing more often, but with mine it doesn't as always something drinking it:2thumb:. Yes they get fruit/veg, everyday other day eg carrot,apple so on, but small amounts so none is left over. the bulbs are 2 x par38 100w and 1x megaray 160w (but this was off in pic due to trial on UV im doing for myself) the water monitors went in there yesterday:2thumb:, look soooo tiny as both are 18" long:lol2: few pics on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/822529-my-monitor-collection-nile-water-6.html of them but they became very shy so run away when I go in sight (for now)

any other question feel free to PM me:2thumb:



Trootle said:


> That's not good, but with your army of beasts as you say it would cost LOADS!
> 
> Thats really good! Do you do say smaller amounts, and do you ever come past Cowley, might be intersted in a small lot


I'll pm you about this :2thumb: but yes around cowley area often:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

just a update to say. IF you get a caiman protect all your wires well, I protected the heater so on but not the cable from the pump (until it was out the water) the fuse blow the other day, changed it didn't work so fished it out the water and on close inspection it has rather alot of tiny holes in the rubber I guess from claws or teeth, so had to go buy a new one (£100. mistake) and this time, protect the pipe (unless it real has a go) with some piping as below










i think in the long run I could do with a "dry" water pump but most seem to powerful for my pond. see how we get on now it's protected.


----------



## philipniceguy

*update update update update*

I finally had a chance to build the tunnel from Dasher to Nashers enclosures (crocodile monitors Varanus salvadorii) It was a long day and I really p:censor:d the croc monitors off as well as the caiman, it was very dangerous day today building all this so on with caiman and croc monitors loose :lol2: but glad to say I judged everything correctly and no harm came to me or them and it's complete 


the frame








build stage 2








the divider to keep them apart for now : victory:








close up of the divider








looking at the tunnel from caiman door








look from Nashers side : victory:


----------



## bro110

philipniceguy said:


> I never thought of light domes that would off worked, light coming in shouldn't heat room to much and best of all neighbours would not see in :2thumb:. can i still install them or would it not work with it allready felted roof?


 
should be fine aaslong as you cut the hole , near dead on and make sure you seal it properly i.e screw down. felt over seal.


----------



## philipniceguy

update as i had to do some changes:
the divider was poorly fitted due to the fact i only had a rail on the bottom to hold it in line, Nasher ramed and ramed it and managed to sqeeze through the top :bash::bash: getting into dasher cage pics and info here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...or-collection-nile-water-10.html#post10069951

anyway I am very silly:bash::bash::whip: now today I did the changes to the divider making a rail on all the sides so it can NOT be moved (though its still open). I also added some mesh so they have more places to climb up easyer and I measured out 10cm marks on the wood to help me measure them : victory: basicly the mesh is so they can escape each other easyer. heres some pics:
you should be able to see the 10cm marks along the edge of the wood








mesh added on left rather than just the back and on right so they can climb upto shelf








mesh added so they can climb up to shelf or down








mesh added so both sides can be climbed easyer








you can see the 10cm marks on the edge of the wood to measure them and the bit of mesh on the right has been added to allow them to get up both sides easyer








you can see the marks every 10cm along the wood edge to help measure them


----------



## aidey07

well errrmmm...... i wanna live with you ahahaha :lol2:

Aiden


----------



## philipniceguy

just thought I would update this with a small add on that I added.

new hide area for Cuviers the old one was only 8mm and started bowing were as this one will not :2thumb:








the hide area folded out so I can do extra long cage maintance though I'm unlikly to ever use it thought it would be handy incase


----------



## rhys_1992

Long read but very worth it. Well done looks amazing :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

rhys_1992 said:


> Long read but very worth it. Well done looks amazing :2thumb:


cheers

done a really usefull box convertion today:

145L RUB converted so I can safely transport the Cuviers dwarf caiman (hopefuly never need too)








bird eye view of the lid, council asked me to have a secure box "in case" so throught I would use these as they never let me down before








close up of the lid, I of course cut out a area got mesh and fixed in place using bolts,nuts and large washers this is a much safer, stronger way of securing "vents" to RUB than glue. the mesh is on the outside so there is no sharp edges inside the box.


----------



## philipniceguy

another update:

In order for me to open the divider I currently need to stretch over the caimans water and unto 3 screws then pull it out and fix another bit of wood in order to block the hole of. This is VERY unsafe due to I could fall into the caimans water, and I can't see the caiman while doing it so have to call the OH in to be my eyes. POOR DESIGN on my part :bash::bash:

well thanks to my younger bro who came to visit and give me a idea few weeks ago so the other day I did it, and it works great :flrt::2thumb: pics below:

first of I measured and cut a bit of batton to fit from the divider to just outside the caimans enclosure 








as you can see here with caimans rh door open for pic








when pulled open it looks like this
















when closed like this








added some eye hooks and a large screw as a lock to stop it moving any more open or closing by mistake








when fully closed it looks like this just enough sticking out for me to pull when wanting divider open. screw used to lock it in closed position so the salvadorii don't claw it open 









so now if I think I should let the crocodile monitors nasher and dasher meet I don't have to risk my live opening it I simply take screw out and pull and replace screw soo SIMPLY and SAFE why didnt i think of it :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

now for another update aswell:

this is the LH bottom 8 by 4 by 4 viv. I now have 2 merten's water monitors (varanus mertensi) coming tomorrow. So I have setup the enclosure to suit them better. I read and seen they seem to like to hang out above water so installed some logs and vines as you can see:

logs cut and fixed in place








area between basking area above and big hide below








close up of the logs and vines








Logs and vines installed








pond being filled taken with flash on








vines,logs,water added so this the finished enclosure for the merts








Had 2 vines left over so decided to install them in Nashers enclosure:
Nashers enclosure with new vines 1 around basking area 1 around shelf








Nashers shelf with new vine added








also added a peep hole into the hide as when I had the waters they used to hide in there alot which was fine but I was never sure if they was ok this way I can have a quick peak without climbing into the enclosure. hole cut and door flap added








door flap open so I can peak into the hide.








inside picture through peep hole of the big hide, this way if I need to check they in there I can without climbing inside enclosure


----------



## anothernoob

You've smashed it with this enclosure Philly! Also...whats all this talk of you getting a mertens??? They have to be one of my favourites along with croc mons and niles and argus'...dammit you got most of them :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

anothernoob said:


> You've smashed it with this enclosure Philly! Also...whats all this talk of you getting a mertens??? They have to be one of my favourites along with croc mons and niles and argus'...dammit you got most of them :lol2:


thanks very much :blush:
well I set that 8 by 4 by 4 up for the mertens but they such tiny lil things I couldn't put them in it as the enclosure has big gaps in the doors which they could squeeze through so made them a 4ft secure one up for now until they grow abit which hopefully willn't be long. only one on your list I'm missing is argus which I also want but currently dont have the space for yet :lol2:


----------



## WillDavidson6

Amazing build, just read the whole thread and loved it, nice work :notworthy:


----------



## danielchurch

*Great job!*

Just spent an hour reading this thread from start to finish. Brilliant stuff. I don't currently have any reptiles, but i am researching chameleons currently with a view to getting a jacksons. Reading this thread makes me want to build something amazing...but unfortunately i don't have the time or skill.

The only thing i would change about your out house is painting, or covering the walls. But hey, if i had even attempted to build this it would have fallen down on day 1!!

It looks stunning. A real professional job.


----------



## philipniceguy

WillDavidson6 said:


> Amazing build, just read the whole thread and loved it, nice work


thanks very much :blush:



danielchurch said:


> Just spent an hour reading this thread from start to finish. Brilliant stuff. I don't currently have any reptiles, but i am researching chameleons currently with a view to getting a jacksons. Reading this thread makes me want to build something amazing...but unfortunately i don't have the time or skill.
> 
> The only thing i would change about your out house is painting, or covering the walls. But hey, if i had even attempted to build this it would have fallen down on day 1!!
> 
> It looks stunning. A real professional job.


many people commented the same but I like the look of OSB so have no wish to paint unless someone out there can paint jungles on the walls :lol2:.

I get a far few PM asking what bulbs I use so here a list of my normal bulbs:

par25 50w e27 used as a lower temp basking spot to give them a wide range of temps but only spencers seems to bask under it, all other prefer below 80w/100w bulbs








par38 80w e27 my most used bulb all my monitors (not spencers) pick to bask under this bulb over all others offered at the same time, gets temps up easyly.








par38 100w e27 my fav along with the 80W above getting temps spot on








par38 120w e27 rarely used as my enclosure do not need the extra heat but have "in case" but not needed to date








23w e27 daylight bulb used to give all enclosure a stunning white light








only 1 not listed is mercury vapour bulb.. megaray 160w used few times a week but heat for the watts is not ideal so I would recomment using normal uva/b tube bulbs for UV and just using par38 for basking not a MVB 


little update with some building work that has taken place lately on spencers enclosure:

enclosure built now the rest needed LOl








glass added before lights,sand so on added








with lights on before glass and skulls added








LH side








grass and skull on basking area








bottom LH side








Basking area with skulls,lights(off) and grass








RH side








skull with grass








close up of skull








bottom RH side with skulls








basking area








hide area of the enclosure needs much more sand yet


----------



## philipniceguy

another small update:

moved the filter to the RH side as sometimes it was very hard to see the caiman hiding in the water behind it, so I felt for safty reasons I would move it to the side that way before entering enclosure I can be 100% sure it's not lerking by the corner : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy

Courtesy of Jaymz for selling me (well swapping) these 4 perfect cork bark logs :2thumb: I fixed them in twos to make two large logs for my croc monitors and hanged them up in the enclosures to give them even move extra space.

Log 1








Log 2








Log 3








log 4








log 4








two of the logs and my oldest son








RH top (Nashers) enclosure logs hanging up








RH top (Nashers) enclosures logs hanging up








LH top (Dashers) enclosure pic of the logs hanging








LH TOP (Dashers) enclosure


----------



## Jaymz

Brilliant idea mate, love it :no1::no1:


----------



## BigBaz

philipniceguy said:


> Courtesy of Jaymz for selling me (well swapping) these 4 perfect cork bark logs :2thumb: I fixed them in twos to make two large logs for my croc monitors and hanged them up in the enclosures to give them even move extra space.
> 
> Log 1
> image
> Log 2
> image
> Log 3
> image
> log 4
> image
> log 4
> image
> two of the logs and my oldest son
> image
> RH top (Nashers) enclosure logs hanging up
> image
> RH top (Nashers) enclosures logs hanging up
> image
> LH top (Dashers) enclosure pic of the logs hanging
> image
> LH TOP (Dashers) enclosure
> image


Fantastic idea cant wait to see them using it :no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

Jaymz said:


> Brilliant idea mate, love it :no1::no1:


thanks mate and thanks for them :2thumb:



BigBaz said:


> Fantastic idea cant wait to see them using it :no1:


cheers there already a few pictures here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2529-my-monitor-collection-nile-water-24.html sure many many more to follow that was as soon as I finished and got out the enclosures :2thumb:


----------



## dwm123456

Wow, what a good job. Reading this makes me want to turn my outbuilding into a rep room.


----------



## Sucuri

Absolutely fantastic thread, I learnt soooo much from it and got inspiration for improvement of my anacondas viv!! Many many thanks for all the pics and detailed instructions!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Sucuri

..bytheway, love those number locks, never thought to use them on vivs. In case you bought them online, can you tell where? Will be on the look out for them. (do they have a trade name?) ..thanx!!


----------



## philipniceguy

dwm123456 said:


> Wow, what a good job. Reading this makes me want to turn my outbuilding into a rep room.


DO it :2thumb:



Sucuri said:


> Absolutely fantastic thread, I learnt soooo much from it and got inspiration for improvement of my anacondas viv!! Many many thanks for all the pics and detailed instructions!!! :notworthy:


thank you and good luck with the anacondas :2thumb:



Sucuri said:


> ..bytheway, love those number locks, never thought to use them on vivs. In case you bought them online, can you tell where? Will be on the look out for them. (do they have a trade name?) ..thanx!!


I needed them for part of my DWAL more than anything and didn't want to use padlock or key (may loose them) 

I didn't get them from here but I know they sell them. serach combi bolt and they come up in google but here a link to them at wickes :2thumb:
Door Bolt Black 125mm Combi 2 - Squire - Door & Window Security -Doors & Windows - Wickes


----------



## mitsi

Sucuri said:


> ..bytheway, love those number locks, never thought to use them on vivs. In case you bought them online, can you tell where? Will be on the look out for them. (do they have a trade name?) ..thanx!!


 
homebase sell them as well as wickes, bit pricey but worth it.


----------



## JohansonLeos

Wow that is so cool!!!
Do you have any caiman pics?:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

JohansonLeos said:


> Wow that is so cool!!!
> Do you have any caiman pics?:no1:


yer LOADS the starting page of the thread is here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/835275-my-new-cuviers-dwarf-caiman.html pictures on almost every page :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

The LH bottom viv now ready for my mertens to move into. Sand 75% and coco peat 25% used as substrate extra log installed and all plastic plants fixed as spencers pulled a far amount off :lol2:
Basking area








front area








water area


----------



## Breakspear

Epic build mate, looks fantastic, you have a very understanding partner is all I can say though :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

Breakspear said:


> Epic build mate, looks fantastic, you have a very understanding partner is all I can say though :lol2:


yer shes one in a million this is her with my male croc monitor :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy

very small update but thought it would be worth posting. I got some 110l bins (nesting bins for my croc monitors) But had 1 spare so modified the lid and turned it into a waterbutt, which 24hrs after installing it onto the outbuilding drainpipe it was overflowing :gasp::gasp::gasp: so got the dirty water pump out and changed my niles water with fresh,clean,*FREE* rain water :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:, now everytime it is full I will use it, for misting enclosures and the ponds :2thumb:, I most likely will connect a few together in the long run to store enough to top up / fill the caimans pond up, but will really save me on water bills using it to fill the nile and mertens ponds up as 1 bin = 2/3 of there pond which is enough :2thumb:


----------



## rexob

awesome build i have enjoyed every page of this thread congrats on youre DWAL, and youre caimen


----------



## curleywhirly

philipniceguy said:


> yer shes one in a million this is her with my male croc monitor :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> image


Amazing build! It seems every idea you had you just went and done! haha
You bought something and two seconds later theres a picture of it fitted, you really are a very imaginative and creative person. Well done!:2thumb: :notworthy:

I don't understand that picture tho? Is this genuinely your girlfriend posing with nothing but a coat and a croc' monitor on her back? :S


----------



## philipniceguy

rexob said:


> awesome build i have enjoyed every page of this thread congrats on youre DWAL, and youre caimen


Thank you very much



curleywhirly said:


> Amazing build! It seems every idea you had you just went and done! haha
> You bought something and two seconds later theres a picture of it fitted, you really are a very imaginative and creative person. Well done!:2thumb: :notworthy:
> 
> I don't understand that picture tho? Is this genuinely your girlfriend posing with nothing but a coat and a croc' monitor on her back? :S


Thanks I have many ideas still to try oneday, adds to the fun off keeping them.

yes that is genuinely my partner (of 7 years and 3 kids later) with my male croc monitor called dasher. It's laying across the back of the sofa and my partner didn't move a inch while it was there. Got him there using huge pipe climbed in it for a rat tipped onto sofa top and streight back in for another rat all done in few minutes. She's wearing shoes and thong too lol


----------



## philipniceguy

not really a outbuilding update but I built a incubator out of some left over parts today so thought I would share it.

had a polybox that fitted a heatmat in perfectly so installed the heatmat and threaded the cable through the wall.








cut four 5cm blocks of wood and placed at each corner of the polybox








cut and screwed two cross beams onto the little blocks








cut and stapled in some wire mesh to made a suspended shelf for the egg containers to sit on.








countersunk the thermometer into the polybox thought it looked better this way : victory:








polybox with thermostat probe fitted, thermometer probe fitted, all ready for the egg tubs : victory: well and eggs if I ever that lucky


----------



## rexob

philipniceguy said:


> not really a outbuilding update but I built a incubator out of some left over parts today so thought I would share it.
> 
> had a polybox that fitted a heatmat in perfectly so installed the heatmat and threaded the cable through the wall.
> image
> cut four 5cm blocks of wood and placed at each corner of the polybox
> image
> cut and screwed two cross beams onto the little blocks
> image
> cut and stapled in some wire mesh to made a suspended shelf for the egg containers to sit on.
> image
> countersunk the thermometer into the polybox thought it looked better this way : victory:
> image
> polybox with thermostat probe fitted, thermometer probe fitted, all ready for the egg tubs : victory: well and eggs if I ever that lucky
> image


 
nice one : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy

rexob said:


> nice one : victory:


cheers : victory:

another "build update" i thought I would add to this thread.

Kimberley rock monitors new nest box. The current ones where great but rather large wanted to try a smaller next box and free up some space for them to run about in so came up with this:

The nest box i chose is a 35L RUB in black








holes cut out, for food bowl,water bowl and entrance for the kims to enter next box.








The box with bowls fitted shoud free up floor space now. They slot in perfectly as they are clear the bottom and sides are covered in black tape to stop light getting into next box and stop them seeing roachs moving around from below :lol2:.









also changed the kims vivs from this (way to bear):

younger pair of kims








older pair of kims








younger pair on the RH side









to this with new nest boxes,bowls and rock wall backgrounds:

rock walls stacked up ready for use LOL








cutting rock walls to fit








older pair of 1.1 kims viv
















younger 1.1 pair of kims viv


----------



## 39761

wow m8 that is pukka 2hr later and i'm done reading it all:2thumb:


----------



## emmz29

Wow thought I was good with 6x4x2 ackie viv,not many people go all out like this epic dude,:no1:


----------



## lobob

Dude this is amazing! Just read the whole way through and I really admire your determination, will definitely be doing this at some stage haha. What size are those kim vivs btw?


----------



## philipniceguy

luke28 said:


> wow m8 that is pukka 2hr later and i'm done reading it all:2thumb:


thank you glad you enjoyed it. im enjoying it every day :2thumb:



emmz29 said:


> Wow thought I was good with 6x4x2 ackie viv,not many people go all out like this epic dude,:no1:


a 6 by 4 by 2 ackie viv is way way better than most you should be very pleased with yourself. I hope to provide mine with similer before they become adults



lobob said:


> Dude this is amazing! Just read the whole way through and I really admire your determination, will definitely be doing this at some stage haha. What size are those kim vivs btw?


thanks. The kims came with there vivs which are 4ft by 2ft by 2ft while it does do them "ok" i feel they really could do with much more space and very soon i plan to build larger vivs inside the walkway of my shed for them and a few other dwarf sp:2thumb:


----------



## lobob

philipniceguy said:


> thanks. The kims came with there vivs which are 4ft by 2ft by 2ft while it does do them "ok" i feel they really could do with much more space and very soon i plan to build larger vivs inside the walkway of my shed for them and a few other dwarf sp:2thumb:


sounds good, are there any monitors a size up from kims that a single one would fit a 4x4x2 viv? Less than half the size of your enclosures I know but I really like bigger monitors :no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

lobob said:


> sounds good, are there any monitors a size up from kims that a single one would fit a 4x4x2 viv? Less than half the size of your enclosures I know but I really like bigger monitors :no1:


not that rings a bell NO


----------



## philipniceguy

not really a update but hey here you go anyway:

some of the temps i am now getting in the outbuilding. temp gun used and hottest reading recorded
























changed the mesh divider between the two croc monitors as female managed to snap the 1" by 1" wire so got a much stronge type now








some new 110l boxes for house my growing amount of roaches








hole burnt out using a old soldering iron








with mesh fitted


----------



## philipniceguy

NOW today a update i have started building my dwarf varanus sp vivs. loads to do but loads done already see below:


OSB3 wood cut ready








walkway cleared ready








first viv started








hollow viv dividers now installed and bottom of roof installed
















bottom roof bit done








roof on and some of the hollow fronts started








electrics for e27 bulb holders now been fitted








e27 ceramic bulb holders now installed in the bottom vivs








roof electrics starting to be covered up








roof electrics now covered up. the will also be the bottom of the top vivs.








can see the electrics coming out the hollow roof area.


----------



## mariusz

This is coming on a treat !


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

philipniceguy said:


> NOW today a update i have started building my dwarf varanus sp vivs. loads to do but loads done already see below:
> 
> 
> OSB3 wood cut ready
> image
> walkway cleared ready
> image
> first viv started
> image
> hollow viv dividers now installed and bottom of roof installed
> image
> image
> bottom roof bit done
> image
> roof on and some of the hollow fronts started
> image
> electrics for e27 bulb holders now been fitted
> image
> e27 ceramic bulb holders now installed in the bottom vivs
> image
> roof electrics starting to be covered up
> image
> roof electrics now covered up. the will also be the bottom of the top vivs.
> image
> can see the electrics coming out the hollow roof area.
> image
> image


:censor: me phil wish i could do that sort of thing wouldnt know where to start :lol2: 

Last project of mine ended up being torched literally...


----------



## philipniceguy

mariusz said:


> This is coming on a treat !


thank you



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :censor: me phil wish i could do that sort of thing wouldnt know where to start :lol2:
> 
> Last project of mine ended up being torched literally...


I'm no craftsman. not a notch on jaymz :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: but I do like to give things a go myself plus it's cheaper, i'm not a profectionist so the odd gap here and there just adds extra hiding places for the freeroamers :whistling2::lol2:. It's coming along great need to get some more wood in a few weeks and start the fronts i think :2thumb:


----------



## MDFMONITOR

philipniceguy said:


> NOW today a update i have started building my dwarf varanus sp vivs. loads to do but loads done already see below:
> 
> 
> OSB3 wood cut ready
> image
> walkway cleared ready
> image
> first viv started
> image
> hollow viv dividers now installed and bottom of roof installed
> image
> image
> bottom roof bit done
> image
> roof on and some of the hollow fronts started
> image
> electrics for e27 bulb holders now been fitted
> image
> e27 ceramic bulb holders now installed in the bottom vivs
> image
> roof electrics starting to be covered up
> image
> roof electrics now covered up. the will also be the bottom of the top vivs.
> image
> can see the electrics coming out the hollow roof area.
> image
> image


Your heating bill scares me!!


----------



## philipniceguy

MDFMONITOR said:


> Your heating bill scares me!!


me more :lol2: lets just say i just sold 8 kimberley monitors and it didn't even cover 6 months electric bill :gasp::gasp::gasp: :bash::bash::bash:


just waiting on the police to raid me, that could prove a nice payout from sewing them then :whistling2::gasp: which would help


----------



## Chance

I've been watching this from the beginning. It looks incredible. Wish I had the space to build something like that! Love the caiman and I like the walkway between the croc monitors cages too.

Its brilliant! :2thumb:


----------



## spudfarrar

This looks great wish i had the skils to make something of this scale would be great for my iggy nd friends lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

philipniceguy said:


> me more :lol2: lets just say i just sold 8 kimberley monitors and it didn't even cover 6 months electric bill :gasp::gasp::gasp: :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> just waiting on the police to raid me, that could prove a nice payout from sewing them then :whistling2::gasp: which would help


dont you have nosey neighbours phil just buy some platic plants that look like cannabis and be seen going from the house to your car with em :whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy

Chance said:


> I've been watching this from the beginning. It looks incredible. Wish I had the space to build something like that! Love the caiman and I like the walkway between the croc monitors cages too.
> 
> Its brilliant! :2thumb:


Thank you



spudfarrar said:


> This looks great wish i had the skils to make something of this scale would be great for my iggy nd friends lol


I have no skills myself.. Go to wicked get the wood cut to sizes I worked out to the mm then take it home and build only cut the beams with a chop saw, screw together job done. So far the cost for 5 vivs is £55. This will get much higher when fronts and glass added of course.



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> dont you have nosey neighbours phil just buy some platic plants that look like cannabis and be seen going from the house to your car with em :whistling2:


They are very much so but they interested and worried about grizzly for now lol


----------



## MDFMONITOR

philipniceguy said:


> me more :lol2: lets just say i just sold 8 kimberley monitors and it didn't even cover 6 months electric bill :gasp::gasp::gasp: :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> just waiting on the police to raid me, that could prove a nice payout from sewing them then :whistling2::gasp: which would help


that's always in the back of mind!! early morning call:lol2::lol2:


----------



## phil mellor

very nice im spending so much money in my head reading through all these shed and garages builds


----------



## philipniceguy

MDFMONITOR said:


> that's always in the back of mind!! early morning call:lol2::lol2:


don't worry they only visit now and then :lol2:



phil mellor said:


> very nice im spending so much money in my head reading through all these shed and garages builds


get saving i say :lol2:


a small update:

fronts of the dwarf vivs have been started


----------



## p1ug1

philipniceguy said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I have no skills myself.. Go to wicked get the wood cut to sizes I worked out to the mm then take it home and build only cut the beams with a chop saw, screw together job done. So far the cost for 5 vivs is £55. This will get much higher when fronts and glass added of course.
> 
> 
> 
> They are very much so but they interested and worried about grizzly for now lol


:gasp:

I work in wickes.......I wonder how much of this i have cut and not even known lol.


----------



## philipniceguy

p1ug1 said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I work in wickes.......I wonder how much of this i have cut and not even known lol.


Well if you work in the Swindon one, then it is possible you might off, though normally I get a old chap to do it as while he a little slow he sure is good and always spot on measurements highly recommend him I always try to go when he works lol


----------



## p1ug1

philipniceguy said:


> Well if you work in the Swindon one, then it is possible you might off, though normally I get a old chap to do it as while he a little slow he sure is good and always spot on measurements highly recommend him I always try to go when he works lol



Yeah thats gavin lol
We get a lot of people ask for him when getting sheets cut, hes brilliant.


----------



## philipniceguy

p1ug1 said:


> Yeah thats gavin lol
> We get a lot of people ask for him when getting sheets cut, hes brilliant.


he sure is top block :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: he got the passion for it reminds me of my grandad (who sadly not with us anymore)

if only he knew what i was getting so much cut for :lol2: past month i been there at least 3 times with at least 3 sheets each time will loads of cuts :lol2: i do like it as all i got to do is carry it from car to outbuilding and screw it together JOB DONE :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## tegrey2008

Do wickes charge for cutting the wood?


----------



## p1ug1

Normally it's first 20 cuts free then 50p per cut after that


----------



## philipniceguy

a update for you all:

DWARF VIV's UPDATE

fitted the glass runners. these were made by Jaymz for me. good work I just hope I installed/install them all straight so the glass fits :lol2:
























starting to box in the framework and glass runners


----------



## philipniceguy

dwarf viv's fronts now fully complete. ONLY glass and inside to do now : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

philipniceguy said:


> dwarf viv's fronts now fully complete. ONLY glass and inside to do now : victory:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Phil. . .just as well ya not the LARGEST o fellas!. . . . you'd never be able to turn around in there. . . .ALTHOUGH it was only dead space before


----------



## tremerz97

cold blooded beast said:


> Phil. . .just as well ya not the LARGEST o fellas!. . . . you'd never be able to turn around in there. . . .ALTHOUGH it was only dead space before


haha! poor phil... feel sorry for him, every time i pop on the moni and tegu thread u lot are always taking the p1ss out of his size/height! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

cold blooded beast said:


> Phil. . .just as well ya not the LARGEST o fellas!. . . . you'd never be able to turn around in there. . . .ALTHOUGH it was only dead space before


you with your HUGE shoulders might struggle now :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: walkway space for "walking" is only 2ft wide now. I couldn't see the dead space go to waste any longer been a long time in the planning but finally got the main work done. also build with free roaming geckos in mind. there got there own tunnel network in the walls of that build :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

tremerz97 said:


> haha! poor phil... feel sorry for him, every time i pop on the moni and tegu thread u lot are always taking the p1ss out of his size/height! :lol2::lol2:


LEAST SOMEONE NOTICED..........


.......... most tall / larger people do that as they KNOW that it's always the little guy that *WINS* at everything. 

I get my own back when they visit.......

either the washing line gets them right round the neck as they walk to the shed or.......... they bang there head on the lights or NOW they get stuck trying to look at the monitors :gasp:


----------



## tremerz97

philipniceguy said:


> LEAST SOMEONE NOTICED..........
> 
> 
> .......... most tall / larger people do that as they KNOW that it's always the little guy that *WINS* at everything.
> 
> I get my own back when they visit.......
> 
> either the washing line gets them right round the neck as they walk to the shed or.......... they bang there head on the lights or NOW they get stuck trying to look at the monitors :gasp:


all jealousy m8! haha!


----------



## cold blooded beast

jealousy is not in my nature. . . .I'm not the tallest either. . .so I'm safe from the washing line. . .the most treacherous thing at yours Phil was your Female!!!!!!. . .no no NO. . .not your pitbull (your good lady). . .but the Female raccoon dog nipping me. . .. . .. . .how's the Bint? (again. . . .not your good lady. . .:lol2. . .the furry one outside? . .


. . . but I can honestly say there is only one time I have ever wanted to be taller. . .and that involved needing to change a lightbulb (at the top of the stairs). . . :lol2:. . . but so long as it aint a basking bulb who gives an RFUK anyway?


----------



## philipniceguy

cold blooded beast said:


> jealousy is not in my nature. . . .I'm not the tallest either. . .so I'm safe from the washing line. . .the most treacherous thing at yours Phil was your Female!!!!!!. . .no no NO. . .not your pitbull (your good lady). . .but the Female raccoon dog nipping me. . .. . .. . .how's the Bint? (again. . . .not your good lady. . .:lol2. . .the furry one outside? . .
> 
> 
> . . . but I can honestly say there is only one time I have ever wanted to be taller. . .and that involved needing to change a lightbulb (at the top of the stairs). . . :lol2:. . . but so long as it aint a basking bulb who gives an RFUK anyway?


yer the female raccoon dog does get hyper when people fuss her and it soon gets out of hand (not like a normal trained domestic dog) her prey drive is unreal also (cant get over it myself lol) luckily your to big for her to think "FOOD" or you would of been in trouble. The washing line got chris I think :whistling2: got many people since to :whistling2: 

Grizzly (bint) is great but we will have to send Chris in for a play. He been dieing for a wrestle last few days. My little body can't handle it but he is dam fun and funny. I can't say I ever wanted to be taller never found it an issue always something I can stand on :lol2: yellow pages (has no other use)


----------



## Joah

Looks really good Phil! No space wasted now


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

philipniceguy said:


> LEAST SOMEONE NOTICED..........
> 
> 
> .......... most tall / larger people do that as they KNOW that it's always the little guy that *WINS* at everything.
> 
> I get my own back when they visit.......
> 
> either the washing line gets them right round the neck as they walk to the shed or.......... they bang there head on the lights or NOW they get stuck trying to look at the monitors :gasp:


Sounds good to me phil if we get stuck do we get fed to? :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

Joah said:


> Looks really good Phil! No space wasted now


no waste just how I like it :2thumb:



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sounds good to me phil if we get stuck do we get fed to? :lol2:


if you don't mind a diet of rats, mice, chicks so on.


Fronts of dwarf vivs been covered


----------



## philipniceguy

update covering dwarf vivs with more grout, adding some entrance holes to the hollow walls and installed some cut up hose pipe to provide hides on the walls also fitted some extra food boxes to old food for insects:


4 boxes made to hold food in different area for the insects
























corner finished grouting








20mm hole one of many








20mm entrance holes








one of the 30mm holes
































Pipes now covered in grout








one on the corner
















longest pipe








one of the pipes next to a entrance hole into hollow viv fronts


----------



## GECKO MICK

Coming on real nice Phil:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

GECKO MICK said:


> Coming on real nice Phil:2thumb:


thank you.

small update I installed some bark into one dwarf viv. I like the natural look and was easy to cut and fit. very pleased with it I going need ALOT more to finish vivs :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

update:

OH YES the glass came today and it ALL fits perfect :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:








stuck some 25mm dia pipes on the walls now. (got to grout them in still)








the start of a big change around within the shed. framework started


----------



## philipniceguy

some progress


Bottom area of nashers new viv. More floor space and area to allow much deeper substrate which i'm hoping might help improve nesting options for her in the future








top area of Nashers soon to be new viv. A lot of work still needed









bottom new viv. with a area which can be 3ft deep with substrate but a lot of work still to do


----------



## David V

philipniceguy said:


> some progress
> 
> 
> Bottom area of nashers new viv. More floor space and area to allow much deeper substrate which i'm hoping might help improve nesting options for her in the future
> image
> top area of Nashers soon to be new viv. A lot of work still needed
> image
> 
> bottom new viv. with a area which can be 3ft deep with substrate but a lot of work still to do
> image


Is this the mertens enclosure?


----------



## philipniceguy

David V said:


> Is this the mertens enclosure?


no they are staying in there one : victory:.


----------



## David V

philipniceguy said:


> no they are staying in there one : victory:.


So what used to be in there? The caiman?


----------



## philipniceguy

David V said:


> So what used to be in there? The caiman?


it is YES the old caiman viv 10 by 8 by 8. I have divided it up. one area is now 5 by 8 (backwards) by 4 H plus half the caiman pond for extra deep substrate area. The other area is 5 by 8 by 8 but also has 5 by 8 by 4 H above other viv (upside down L shape like crocs already have) and again half the caiman pond.


----------



## ip3kid

WOW. That is f:censor:ing EPIC! Fair play mate!


----------



## JedBean

what happened to the caimen?


----------



## David V

philipniceguy said:


> it is YES the old caiman viv 10 by 8 by 8. I have divided it up. one area is now 5 by 8 (backwards) by 4 H plus half the caiman pond for extra deep substrate area. The other area is 5 by 8 by 8 but also has 5 by 8 by 4 H above other viv (upside down L shape like crocs already have) and again half the caiman pond.


So what's the plan for nashers old enclosure? Another new varanid?


----------



## philipniceguy

JedBean said:


> what happened to the caimen?


I sold it, caimans are good but a little boring compared to varanus sp.



David V said:


> So what's the plan for nashers old enclosure? Another new varanid?


a clean up and ready for laces 

UPDATES from today



removed mesh at top right, filled with substrate extra logs added and opened the divider for her to enjoy.








her in it








bottom viv logs added, hides added (behind wood areas cant tell in pics LOL) electrics sorted. Need to make a way to heat substrate before filling old pond up with substrate. Got to add new pond when it comes as well.
















Nashers old viv, substrate changed, all cleaned up (well kinda) ready for lace.








Not much work done on dwarf vivs lately but managed to have a rest and wire up the top vivs lights


----------



## tremerz97

philipniceguy said:


> I sold it, caimans are good but a little boring compared to varanus sp.
> 
> 
> 
> a clean up and ready for laces
> 
> UPDATES from today
> 
> 
> 
> removed mesh at top right, filled with substrate extra logs added and opened the divider for her to enjoy.
> image
> her in it
> image
> bottom viv logs added, hides added (behind wood areas cant tell in pics LOL) electrics sorted. Need to make a way to heat substrate before filling old pond up with substrate. Got to add new pond when it comes as well.
> image
> image
> Nashers old viv, substrate changed, all cleaned up (well kinda) ready for lace.
> image
> Not much work done on dwarf vivs lately but managed to have a rest and wire up the top vivs lights
> image


looks gr8! love it how you fit perfectly in the dwarfs viv lol!


----------



## switchback

tremerz97 said:


> looks gr8! love it how you fit perfectly in the dwarfs viv lol!


 
Oi don't pick on Phil for being small he gets enough of that on the M&T thread!

Nice update, but I need more  please! :blush:


----------



## tremerz97

switchback said:


> Oi don't pick on Phil for being small he gets enough of that on the M&T thread!
> 
> Nice update, but I need more  please! :blush:


i know  haha! it was irresistible though


----------



## philipniceguy

small update added some 40mm pipes and grout to the walls of one of the dwarf vivs....... run out of grout but will finish it off at some point


----------



## philipniceguy

update again..... sorry I keep changing stuff

viv changed around for ner varanus sp arrival 








first coat of the green on, many more layers to go :bash:


----------



## StuOwen86

Looks awesome just looked through all the pages your very lucky wish I had a outbuilding for reps hehe missus would never see me.

Stu


----------



## philipniceguy

I needed a new incubator so I built one:


polybox








grid cut ready for fitment into polybox








grid installed








heat mat installed








thermostat, thermometer so on fitted all ready to be calibrated for eggs


----------



## philipniceguy

small update some viv branches and stuff added


Kims viv basking area








kims viv








ackies basking area


----------



## philipniceguy

some hide making. 45cm by 25cm hides total cost £4.00 each no bad at all


roof tile 45cm by 25cm £2.00 each








slate tiles 60cm by 30cm £1.00 each








cut slate to size and glue in place into the roof tiles
















All in place ready for fitment into the vivs
























some off cut OSB and some off cut baton to make some tight fitting wall hides.








hides fixed to the walls


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

philipniceguy said:


> some hide making. 45cm by 25cm hides total cost £4.00 each no bad at all
> 
> 
> roof tile 45cm by 25cm £2.00 each
> image
> slate tiles 60cm by 30cm £1.00 each
> image
> cut slate to size and glue in place into the roof tiles
> image
> image
> All in place ready for fitment into the vivs
> image
> image
> image
> some off cut OSB and some off cut baton to make some tight fitting wall hides.
> image
> hides fixed to the walls
> image
> image
> image


Do you ever stop Phil ? :lol2:

Looking great as usual mate- shame to see the croc enclose with him however it's being put to good use as expected... What happens to him again ? (Memory like a sieve :whistling2: )


----------



## philipniceguy

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Do you ever stop Phil ? :lol2:
> 
> Looking great as usual mate- shame to see the croc enclose with him however it's being put to good use as expected... What happens to him again ? (Memory like a sieve :whistling2: )


NOPE always improving (hopefully) if you mean croc as in caiman I sold it as my heart lies with varanus :whistling2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

philipniceguy said:


> NOPE always improving (hopefully) if you mean croc as in caiman I sold it as *my heart lies with varanus* :whistling2:


Really ??? - I had no idea :lol2:

Ahh yes now I remember, I enjoyed seeing you videos of him :devil:


----------



## philipniceguy

being used by all


----------



## philipniceguy

Another style of faux background in the dwarf vivs. this one is concrete. I never mixed concrete before in my life but it seems not to bad so far


----------



## acromyrmexbob

Looking good, should turn out nice when coloured. : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy

acromyrmexbob said:


> Looking good, should turn out nice when coloured. : victory:


All thanks to your help my friend :2thumb::notworthy:. I don't plan to paint it natural in the amazing ways you do. it will serve it's purpose of allowing them to climb it, I might paint it but just to cover it. We will see


----------



## philipniceguy

updates

my attempt at a planted viv with using live plants









v.yuwonoi shed beginning 

cleared and ready to begin








beams and insulation done








one wall done








just nee to seal the joints and get the cable through the roof and the fun begins


----------



## philipniceguy

the tri-coloured monitor shed build continues :

installed a pond 4ft by 2ft by 2ft added pumps, filter, heater, Basking lights fitted, timer, 

need to install a waterfall, a mister, more shelf's and logs and faux walls most of which can't be done until I do all electrics so mister and waterfall next

























































installed the light switch timer.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

More building work ! Bloody hell Phil your a luck man, your misses must really love your monitors 

She's a top lass :no1: I would give her a high five ( not top ten- that's just gay :whistling2: ) if I ever saw her lol


----------



## philipniceguy

Bradleybradleyc said:


> More building work ! Bloody hell Phil your a luck man, your misses must really love your monitors
> 
> She's a top lass :no1: I would give her a high five ( not top ten- that's just gay :whistling2: ) if I ever saw her lol


your never see her she is locked away in a 8 x 4 x 4 with a basking area and hide :lol2:. I enjoy designing and attempting building stuff my only drawbacks is funds and space otherwise I'd make zoo sized enclosure with the CORRECT stuff


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

philipniceguy said:


> your never see her she is locked away in a 8 x 4 x 4 with a basking area and hide :lol2:. I enjoy designing and attempting building stuff my only drawbacks is funds and space otherwise I'd make zoo sized enclosure with the CORRECT stuff


That's where I'm going wrong, best unchain her from the sink, your enclosures are better then most on here mate and they get a good amount of room. Can't wait to get my rep room/out building just gotta get out of the flat and into a house :whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy

Bradleybradleyc said:


> That's where I'm going wrong, best unchain her from the sink, your enclosures are better then most on here mate and they get a good amount of room. Can't wait to get my rep room/out building just gotta get out of the flat and into a house :whistling2:


I been hoping to get a small warehouse/unit soon but no luck as yet


----------



## philipniceguy

tri-coloured shed build mister installed and a pic of one of the ones it is all for. (if you can spot it)









mister pump fitted








nozzles fitted








mister on for only 3 seconds filled the bottom with mist. PERFECT.


----------



## iwantacrestie

That is an epic build :thumbs:

How do you afford it? Your electric and food bill must be huge! Lol

- John


----------



## philipniceguy

iwantacrestie said:


> That is an epic build :thumbs:
> 
> How do you afford it? Your electric and food bill must be huge! Lol
> 
> - John


Live in the ghetto rather than I posh area and work hard


----------



## iwantacrestie

haha Wallasey is, in no way posh :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

Update on the tri build I installed some washing up bowls, cut and melted a lip for the water to flow correctly. Fitted shelfs to support the bowls. Tested it out and works a treat. Soon I will need to faux rock over the entire area so the unsightly pink bowls will not be visible all the framework when finished.


a video of it sorry it is so dark as only got one 11w bulb one LOL
waterfall made - YouTube
all working well.








close up


----------



## David V

philipniceguy said:


> Update on the tri build I installed some washing up bowls, cut and melted a lip for the water to flow correctly. Fitted shelfs to support the bowls. Tested it out and works a treat. Soon I will need to faux rock over the entire area so the unsightly pink bowls will not be visible all the framework when finished.
> 
> 
> a video of it sorry it is so dark as only got one 11w bulb one LOL
> waterfall made - YouTube
> all working well.
> image
> close up
> image


Looks good mate, ill be watching to see how the faux rock turns out, are you doing the walls aswell?


----------



## philipniceguy

David V said:


> Looks good mate, ill be watching to see how the faux rock turns out, are you doing the walls aswell?


The entire enclosure will be done once comeplete but who knows how long that will be lol


----------



## David V

philipniceguy said:


> The entire enclosure will be done once comeplete but who knows how long that will be lol


Hope it goes well, ill have to get pointers from you for mine :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

David V said:


> Hope it goes well, ill have to get pointers from you for mine :2thumb:


small progress:

covered in mesh ready for cementing








cement added. ALOT more to do and ALOT harder than I planned but will be worth it in the end


----------



## David V

philipniceguy said:


> small progress:
> 
> covered in mesh ready for cementing
> image
> cement added. ALOT more to do and ALOT harder than I planned but will be worth it in the end
> image


Are you going to treat the concrete or just leave it as it is?


----------



## philipniceguy

David V said:


> Are you going to treat the concrete or just leave it as it is?


I have mixed in a water proofer but I am not sure yet about painting or....... yet we will see.


----------



## philipniceguy

next batch of cement added on the troublesome areas so very pleased


----------



## Sjames

This is flipping epic fair play! Nice work mate. Dread to think how much you've spent, dedication!


----------



## philipniceguy

little update of the mammoth task

waterfall is finally fully cemented now :gasp:








start of the back wall


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK

This is ace:2thumb:
Do you get a trade discount on all that wood it must have cost loads.
I built a 20ft by 10ft this year for my roaches and that cost enough :lol2:
mine is not as nice as yours with all your zoo like enclosures as its full or roaches. I may have to make room and add some for more dragons :2thumb:

Its really good to see how hard your working to give your reptiles a better life:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> This is ace:2thumb:
> Do you get a trade discount on all that wood it must have cost loads.
> I built a 20ft by 10ft this year for my roaches and that cost enough :lol2:
> mine is not as nice as yours with all your zoo like enclosures as its full or roaches. I may have to make room and add some for more dragons :2thumb:
> 
> Its really good to see how hard your working to give your reptiles a better life:2thumb:


thank you very much :blush: I need a roach shed myself but not that big :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

next bit up is done


----------



## philipniceguy

next stage:

This state I am now at my eye level height at last. I have installed a load of wires so I can add sensors to monitor the viv later from various points. I installed some plant pots higher up for some plants to be fitted. I installed some plant pots fitted into the faux wall so to create hides for geckos I hope to have roaming in there also.

sensor wires fitted so I can cover them in faux wall stuff.
















All of the new stuff in these two pictures
















plant pot installed midway on the waterfall








plant pot fixed into the faux wall to make a hide. The wire hanging out is ready for me to fix a sensor which I will do at the end and tidy it up








this picture you can see the mister nozzles, sensor wires, plant bot hides, plant pots for plants








plant pot for high up plants and a hide pot.








some plants I hope to use in the viv


----------



## my_shed

Looks great, massive scale to do a fake rock background on! One quick thought....I have a feeling yuccas are toxic, although they don't show up in the toxic plant list on here. 

Dave


----------



## philipniceguy

my_shed said:


> Looks great, massive scale to do a fake rock background on! One quick thought....I have a feeling yuccas are toxic, although they don't show up in the toxic plant list on here.
> 
> Dave


I tried to pick plants insects will not touch, however I know little about plants but I do know a few keepers which have them in with there monitors so suspect if toxic not so to them as they don't eat them I guess :lol2: we will see


----------



## my_shed

philipniceguy said:


> I tried to pick plants insects will not touch, however I know little about plants but I do know a few keepers which have them in with there monitors so suspect if toxic not so to them as they don't eat them I guess :lol2: we will see


Should be fine I guess, i've yet to see any insects take a bite out of yucca, or most toxic plants to be honest, I don't think they're very palatable!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yucca is apparently toxic if eaten- your monitors are unlikely to eat it, though.


----------



## David V

Good progrees phill, your making me seriously consider doing this :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

David V said:


> Good progrees phill, your making me seriously consider doing this :lol2:


do it, can only be a good thing later on :2thumb:


----------



## David V

I was thinking I might just go a few feet up the wall and maybe do a waterfall, just need to wait and see when I get my build done for when the cumingis hatch.


----------



## Sjames

philipniceguy said:


> next stage:
> 
> This state I am now at my eye level height at last. I have installed a load of wires so I can add sensors to monitor the viv later from various points. I installed some plant pots higher up for some plants to be fitted. I installed some plant pots fitted into the faux wall so to create hides for geckos I hope to have roaming in there also.
> 
> sensor wires fitted so I can cover them in faux wall stuff.
> image
> image
> All of the new stuff in these two pictures
> image
> image
> plant pot installed midway on the waterfall
> image
> plant pot fixed into the faux wall to make a hide. The wire hanging out is ready for me to fix a sensor which I will do at the end and tidy it up
> image
> this picture you can see the mister nozzles, sensor wires, plant bot hides, plant pots for plants
> image
> plant pot for high up plants and a hide pot.
> image
> some plants I hope to use in the viv
> image


How many/what gecko you thinking of getting? Be awesome!


----------



## philipniceguy

Sjames said:


> How many/what gecko you thinking of getting? Be awesome!


that's secret until I have finished :whistling2:


----------



## Sjames

philipniceguy said:


> that's secret until I have finished :whistling2:


Oh you tease!!!!


----------



## philipniceguy

some updates on the tri-coloured viv build:


Added more pot hides, added some high up plant pots and a skull I formed in the cement :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## starsoryx

Awesome, if i tried to build something like that I think my other half would leave me


----------



## herpboy

*awsome*

awsome


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

philipniceguy said:


> some updates on the tri-coloured viv build:
> 
> 
> Added more pot hides, added some high up plant pots and a skull I formed in the cement :gasp::2thumb:
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Looks the nuts as usual Phil whos this for a new addition ??


----------



## philipniceguy

starsoryx said:


> Awesome, if i tried to build something like that I think my other half would leave me


:lol2: hopefully not



herpboy said:


> awsome


cheers



Bradleybradleyc said:


> Looks the nuts as usual Phil whos this for a new addition ??


my tri-coloured monitors (varanus yuwonoi)

some more update pics:

added another skull, more hides and totally covered the shelf even the underside :gasp:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

philipniceguy said:


> :lol2: hopefully not
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> my tri-coloured monitors (varanus yuwonoi)
> 
> some more update pics:
> 
> added another skull, more hides and totally covered the shelf even the underside :gasp:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image




had to use google....... they are bloody lovely never seen/heard of them before are they hard to get hold of ?

:gasp: Love the skulls they really blend in at first glance I didnt even notice them


----------



## philipniceguy

Bradleybradleyc said:


> had to use google....... they are bloody lovely never seen/heard of them before are they hard to get hold of ?
> 
> :gasp: Love the skulls they really blend in at first glance I didnt even notice them


they should blend in there made of the same stuff cement :lol2:.

Not hard to get old off BUT make very poor captives for most people hence why few around. look at my picture thread a few of my lot on there.


----------



## switchback

Epic :notworthy:


----------



## philipniceguy

next instalment:

more hides added, a plant pot and another skull. another wall finally complete.

















On another note my fruit fly tubs are complete finally came up with a idea of what to use so the flys can get out of the food on the bottom. Cocktail sticks PERFECT JOB now I can breed them for the geckos,


----------



## PythonManDan

That looks awesome! Nice work :notworthy:


----------



## Tom

Hi

I'm hoping to do something similar at the bottom of my garden 6mx4m. 

Sorry if this has already been done but can you give idea of what it cost you to build? Also what sort of footing did you put it in? Raft or concrete strip?

Have you suffered with the concrete blocks drawing water into the shed at all?


----------



## philipniceguy

Tom said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm hoping to do something similar at the bottom of my garden 6mx4m.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been done but can you give idea of what it cost you to build? Also what sort of footing did you put it in? Raft or concrete strip?
> 
> Have you suffered with the concrete blocks drawing water into the shed at all?


no idea on costs don't keep tabs. also no idea on footings that's what a builder worries about :lol2:. had no problem with concrete blocks drawing water in, the outside is rendered and painted with outside paint so the paint protects it from rain etc.


----------



## philipniceguy

some more cementing










full cemented now so started painting with a waterproof paint to protect it all and hold humidity better hopefully.


----------



## acromyrmexbob

Don't let anyone ever tell you that's not green!
Its one of the greenest things I have ever seen. 
Its greener than the green green grass on the pitch at Celtic Football club, whose strip is green. 
I am green with envy! :jump:


----------



## philipniceguy

acromyrmexbob said:


> Don't let anyone ever tell you that's not green!
> Its one of the greenest things I have ever seen.
> Its greener than the green green grass on the pitch at Celtic Football club, whose strip is green.
> I am green with envy! :jump:


least it is kinda forest colour LOL, I don't think I will add other colours though I was going to :lol2:


----------



## Tom

this is coming on really well, ever few days i check back for an update and it's looking really impressive


----------



## philipniceguy

Tom said:


> this is coming on really well, ever few days i check back for an update and it's looking really impressive


thank you there will be more updates soon waiting on the paint to dry and it takes FORWEVER.

in the mean time I made some MOURNING GECKO tile stacks (like the slate stacks used for basking ackies etc) fitted to the roof of my shed, out of reach from tokays


----------



## philipniceguy

So after doing a load of trips up and down the UK it came to light that I really need a heated polybox for safety in these very cold winter months. I have not completely finished this BUT you get the idea:

Once finished it will run from a cigarette lighter 12v socket (already does), UK mains socket and EU socket. It has a thermostat, 6x10w 12v heat mats. got the temperature up from 9'c to 25'c stable within 5 minutes : victory:.

ENJOY:


----------



## ayrton

philipniceguy said:


> So after doing a load of trips up and down the UK it came to light that I really need a heated polybox for safety in these very cold winter months. I have not completely finished this BUT you get the idea:
> 
> Once finished it will run from a cigarette lighter 12v socket (already does), UK mains socket and EU socket. It has a thermostat, 6x10w 12v heat mats. got the temperature up from 9'c to 25'c stable within 5 minutes : victory:.
> 
> ENJOY:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


i have them 12v mats but havent used them yet, i have the 240v version of that stat but been thinking about trying the 12v for cars journeys for a while are they good?


----------



## philipniceguy

ayrton said:


> i have them 12v mats but havent used them yet, i have the 240v version of that stat but been thinking about trying the 12v for cars journeys for a while are they good?


cant comment yet as not used it enough to give a far answer : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy

Tri-coloured (varanus yuwonoi) viv update:



misting system tested again








adding some substrate








adding some plants need a lot more








waterfall cleaned and tested








substrate all fitted








basking shelf fitted and superzooT5 unit protected as little worried the monitors might attempt to jump up on top of the unit


----------



## Stivali

Absolutely fantastic setup Phil - you've really put some work in on that!


----------



## varanus87

Have u run the t5 super zoo to see how hot it gets phil ? 
As I feel the mesh will only encourage them to jump aboard ?


----------



## philipniceguy

varanus87 said:


> Have u run the t5 super zoo to see how hot it gets phil ?
> As I feel the mesh will only encourage them to jump aboard ?


yes I have Chris, it doesn't get that hot at all, instructions say it does BUT it doesn't I could touch the unit with no issues after 12hrs on (which will be it's maximum ontime) however WE will find out if they jump on, i'd prefer that than finding a way to hang out on top :lol2: then jumping onto my head when I feeding them


----------



## varanus87

philipniceguy said:


> yes I have Chris, it doesn't get that hot at all, instructions say it does BUT it doesn't I could touch the unit with no issues after 12hrs on (which will be it's maximum ontime) however WE will find out if they jump on, it prefer that than finding a way to hang out on top :lol2:


Indeed ... As I thought they get HOT but as u say if u can touch it after 12 hours it should b good ... Looking fantastic by the way ... Do u have any arboreal substrate areas ? Ie large hanging baskets to encourage the female to nest even at this early age ? Or cork bark filled with soil at a raised point


----------



## philipniceguy

varanus87 said:


> Indeed ... As I thought they get HOT but as u say if u can touch it after 12 hours it should b good ... Looking fantastic by the way ... Do u have any arboreal substrate areas ? Ie large hanging baskets to encourage the female to nest even at this early age ? Or cork bark filled with soil at a raised point


I got a few plant pots with soil in up high if that counts :lol2: but I am waiting on a LARGE delivery of cork bark logs hopefully will come this week, this will be arranged all over the viv for climbing, hides and I might do one up high for them to nest however if even tree monitors lay in the ground i'm betting these will also :2thumb:


----------



## varanus87

philipniceguy said:


> I got a few plant pots with soil in up high if that counts :lol2: but I am waiting on a LARGE delivery of cork bark logs hopefully will come this week, this will be arranged all over the viv for climbing, hides and I might do one up high for them to nest however if even tree monitors lay in the ground i'm betting these will also :2thumb:


Variety variety ... U don't want to lose any through poor choice in laying options ... Many trees will lay in neat boxes if provided and given from a early age especially if they are cb ... Just saying ...:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

varanus87 said:


> Variety variety ... U don't want to lose any through poor choice in laying options ... Many trees will lay in neat boxes if provided and given from a early age especially if they are cb ... Just saying ...:2thumb:


true on both counts, but it seems when provided a good option tree's pick whole cage nesting sites more often than a nest box, Stivali (in UK) just hatched a clutch of becc eggs from whole cage nesting (more incubating from wc parents also) where in the past infertiles from nest box style nesting only : victory: plenty of other people with similar reports given the correct environment they choice the floor, However as you say it not going to hurt to add one is it so I will : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

it all looks fantastic!

with regard to the heat warning.

we HAVE to put warning labels and heat warnings in the instructions by law if the fitting get around 70 degrees. 

it does not necessarily mean that the fitting will ever get hotter than that but we have to make sure that keepers and animals are protected.

this is without doubt the most powerful UVB system in the world bar none! I would be far more concerned about over exposure levels which is the reason that it will not be available through the shops as a stock item. 

If interested keepers need to apply through the web page.

you can also see the UVGUIDE RAWG reports on that page that clearly show the extreme outputs.

great use!

john


----------



## philipniceguy

Arcadiajohn said:


> it all looks fantastic!
> 
> with regard to the heat warning.
> 
> we HAVE to put warning labels and heat warnings in the instructions by law if the fitting get around 70 degrees.
> 
> it does not necessarily mean that the fitting will ever get hotter than that but we have to make sure that keepers and animals are protected.
> 
> this is without doubt the most powerful UVB system in the world bar none! I would be far more concerned about over exposure levels which is the reason that it will not be available through the shops as a stock item.
> 
> If interested keepers need to apply through the web page.
> 
> you can also see the UVGUIDE RAWG reports on that page that clearly show the extreme outputs.
> 
> great use!
> 
> john


Agreed John, and agree must be stated as safety comes first. I got some good shadded area already but once logs go in there will be loads and hopefully plants will survive and grow and cover it even more.


----------



## 39761

all i have to say is wow good job m8 looks pukka:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

Heated Polybox complete, works on car cigarette lighter socket, UK mains AND EU mains. WHAT more could I ask for :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

Now the tri-coloured monitor (varanus yuwonoi) cork bark has arrived, installed all basking lights and the Arcadia superzooT5 model number 
ASZ04 pictures below:

MY CORK log delivery thanks to kyle :flrt:








waterfall area








you can just about see one of the basking bulbs,








the view from the window looking slightly to the right








middle area








top shelf (should be warm and dark) waterfall below
















to the RH side of this picture is the basking platform (out of the uv range)


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi Phil,

Great use and placement. This is indeed a VERY powerful and very bright unit. You have used it very well!

Lets see how the animals react and colour up.

John


----------



## Tom

Just gets better and better!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## davebehave

Very impressive :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

some temp readings after 1 24hr day, slowly warming up:
27'c top LH shelf nice warm,dark secure area out the way of it all








24.1'c on cork bark midway up waterfall








27.4'c highest plant pot in the viv








22.5 midway up a cork log near the window








15.9'c Rh side bottom of a cork log








13.4'c next to pond on the ground (thankfully it hotter now)








bottom area of waterfall








from basking spot 100w par38 onto cork back producing a HOT 94.8'c lets see if they use SUCH a high basking spot








back basking bulbs 100w par30 producing 50.5'c basking area onto 18mm OSB








some of them when I put them in this evening a lot more here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2529-my-monitor-collection-nile-water-57.html

glowing








one basking under the 50'c basking spot and one seemily basking under the arcadia superzooT5 (you can just see his head)








"I like this bark smells nice"








going up to the dark shelf








that is on the 94.8'c basking spot, look at that UV glow JUST GREAT


----------



## Arcadiajohn

All I can say is well done! 

Great placement and use of what is brand new science and tech and from a viewers point of view,, the colour rendition is also fantastic.


I really look forward to seeing this progress.

John,




philipniceguy said:


> some temp readings after 1 24hr day, slowly warming up:
> 27'c top LH shelf nice warm,dark secure area out the way of it all
> image
> 24.1'c on cork bark midway up waterfall
> image
> 27.4'c highest plant pot in the viv
> image
> 22.5 midway up a cork log near the window
> image
> 15.9'c Rh side bottom of a cork log
> image
> 13.4'c next to pond on the ground (thankfully it hotter now)
> image
> bottom area of waterfall
> image
> from basking spot 100w par38 onto cork back producing a HOT 94.8'c lets see if they use SUCH a high basking spot
> image
> back basking bulbs 100w par30 producing 50.5'c basking area onto 18mm OSB
> image
> some of them when I put them in this evening a lot more here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2529-my-monitor-collection-nile-water-57.html
> 
> glowing
> image
> one basking under the 50'c basking spot and one seemily basking under the arcadia superzooT5 (you can just see his head)
> image
> "I like this bark smells nice"
> image
> going up to the dark shelf
> image
> that is on the 94.8'c basking spot, look at that UV glow JUST GREAT
> image


----------



## philipniceguy

introducing Gizmo the monitoring, data logging unit of the future :gasp::gasp::gasp: in time it will also control EVERYTHING in the viv like lighting, heating, misting etc etc. 

it's installed in my tri-coloured monitor (varanus yuwonoi) shed to monitor the various areas from water temps, soil temps, IR basking temp, air temps and humidity of various areas all logged every 30seconds onto SD card to upload into a data sheet :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

one amazing bit of kit which I cant wait to build on. true monitoring of a reptile viv with endless inputs (currently 50)


----------



## philipniceguy

Gizmo is getting more techy, added a Barometer and a alarm the functions of which what it will go off for will depend but I plan it to sound if my temps get to extreme say 35'c plus eg a thermostat is gone and if action is not taken there die from heat, or maybe a fire is started:bash: I will also get it to sound if it is to low say 22'c as below this I find few monitors are active (though short periods they do survive). possibly sound if a sensor stops working and humidity is extremely low (mister stopped working).










*HEATED SUBSTRATE:*

I had to install something to heat the floor in my tri-coloured shed the floor space is about 6ft square 2ft-3ft deep (rest is taken up by a pond), it was only 15'c when I first put a temp probe in which is way to cold so I had to think outside the box. I came up with a water filled pipework. All below kit cost less than £50.00 but you could use it to heat much larger if using more pipework. Basically I put pipework into the floor of the tri-shed from front to back with 6" spacing between the next line, then covered back over with the substrate and began the below:

polybox








put 3 holes in the lid LH side is for the pipe from the pump into the viv, Rh side is for the outlet pipe where the water goes back into the box. The third hole at the back is for the wires for the pump and heater to come out as well as a temp probe from Gizmo :2thumb:








fitted the aquarium heater, pond pump I installed a bit of hose pipe onto the pump outlet and attached the other end of the hose pipe to my 15mm piping to pump it round the pipework in the soil.








filled up with water








all done








Gizmo showing the poly box temp (S1) and the soil temp inside the viv (S2)


----------



## Sjames

Cool bit of kit! Did you set that system up yourself?


----------



## philipniceguy

Sjames said:


> Cool bit of kit! Did you set that system up yourself?


I take it your on about Gizmo? if so no a friend had a shield designed and built for EV use but modified it for my use and did the main work for me, however I am soldering and adding the extras as we go. basicly he is teaching me how to do it. AMAZING really as always wanted to learn :2thumb:


----------



## DrChino

Amazing build! Looks great so far, looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

I am very keen to learn more about your environmental control systems.

john




philipniceguy said:


> I take it your on about Gizmo? if so no a friend had a shield designed and built for EV use but modified it for my use and did the main work for me, however I am soldering and adding the extras as we go. basicly he is teaching me how to do it. AMAZING really as always wanted to learn :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Arcadiajohn said:


> I am very keen to learn more about your environmental control systems.
> 
> john


Don't Arcadia already have advanced prototype system controllers being tested behind the scenes...?.....I thought this precisely the arena you'd be breaking into within this year?.........
You know I love my techy solutions with Monitors John.....

Stirring up interest in a playful way : victory:

Marcus


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> Don't Arcadia already have advanced prototype system controllers being tested behind the scenes...?.....I thought this precisely the arena you'd be breaking into within this year?.........
> You know I love my techy solutions with Monitors John.....
> 
> Stirring up interest in a playful way : victory:
> 
> Marcus


Not holding ones breath .........:whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Not holding ones breath .........:whistling2:


Ah....No fun...go on Chris...wanna see ya blue face on this....Lol


----------



## philipniceguy

Arcadiajohn said:


> I am very keen to learn more about your environmental control systems.
> 
> john


All in my head currently John but I will add to my data logging gizmo with all the tech I need very soon :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> Don't Arcadia already have advanced prototype system controllers being tested behind the scenes...?.....I thought this precisely the arena you'd be breaking into within this year?.........
> You know I love my techy solutions with Monitors John.....
> 
> Stirring up interest in a playful way : victory:
> 
> Marcus


I am sure John must have something lined up at least for lighting control, dimmable UV etc etc as that is what arcadia do :2thumb:


----------



## jorge666

well that answered my question of how to house an adult male water monitor, im assuming it just isn't ethical/practical to house them in the house without converting a whole room into an enclosure? Astounding work and dedication by the way, i think my spider collection will need something like this sooner or later, how much did you spend with the entire build and how much do you spend on the upkeep of say one single adult male large Varanus if you don't mind me asking? They fascinate me but i would like to know some nice hard facts from somebody who knows what they are talking about before the curiosity even came close to being a reality! 

Joe


----------



## philipniceguy

jorge666 said:


> well that answered my question of how to house an adult male water monitor, im assuming it just isn't ethical/practical to house them in the house without converting a whole room into an enclosure? Astounding work and dedication by the way, i think my spider collection will need something like this sooner or later, how much did you spend with the entire build and how much do you spend on the upkeep of say one single adult male large Varanus if you don't mind me asking? They fascinate me but i would like to know some nice hard facts from somebody who knows what they are talking about before the curiosity even came close to being a reality!
> 
> Joe


a room or a insulated shed is the only way to go TBH. factors define costs involved but on average a adult will eat less than a growing juvenile so cost less to feed (unless breeding female), the electric costs involved range from how you heat it, watts used (KWH per day) vs KWH price. eg a average viv of mine uses 300w of power 12hrs a day so 300x12= 3600 (3.6KWH) 1KWH= £0.14p so total per day to run the viv is 3.6x £0.14p = £0.504 times this by a year divide by months = £15.33

£15.33 a month per big viv I use (some more some less)
£20 ish in food per month I breed my own rats and buy in VERY large amounts of other items for discount.

small growing animal would cost a lot more food wise :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

philipniceguy said:


> All in my head currently John but I will add to my data logging gizmo with all the tech I need very soon :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure John must have something lined up at least for lighting control, dimmable UV etc etc as that is what arcadia do :2thumb:


I don't know that merely placing reptile tubes in an aquatic fitting is really what we're after here.....it's complete system control with environmental re-creation being the objective...surely?........hardware designed from the ground up...with OUR animals as the focus....not a subtle tweak of fish bits......still..enough supposing/proposing.......as always..the end user (customer) must wait it out.......


----------



## Arcadiajohn

yes I am desperately trying to get the product to a level where it can be afforded. We have a great partnership planned and the product does everything apart from sort out world debt but it is going to be knocking on £600 that is juts a viable product for our market,

so as I said I am interested to see what can be done and at what kind of pricing.

things from us always take time. after design a product goes to independent test, this is for 9-12 months. Then it is re-looked at and any kinks ironed out before we go to production.

this is how I know, that I know that I know that what I say is independently verified.

If a product isn't right or I don't have a good gut feeling about it, it is simple, it gets dropped and you guys never get to see it. I did this with the halides in 2013. pulled the plug!

frustrating in the short term but good for us all as keepers in the long term

john




cold blooded beast said:


> Don't Arcadia already have advanced prototype system controllers being tested behind the scenes...?.....I thought this precisely the arena you'd be breaking into within this year?.........
> You know I love my techy solutions with Monitors John.....
> 
> Stirring up interest in a playful way : victory:
> 
> Marcus


----------



## cold blooded beast

:2thumb:


Arcadiajohn said:


> yes I am desperately trying to get the product to a level where it can be afforded. We have a great partnership planned and the product does everything apart from sort out world debt but it is going to be knocking on £600 that is juts a viable product for our market,
> 
> so as I said I am interested to see what can be done and at what kind of pricing.
> 
> things from us always take time. after design a product goes to independent test, this is for 9-12 months. Then it is re-looked at and any kinks ironed out before we go to production.
> 
> this is how I know, that I know that I know that what I say is independently verified.
> 
> If a product isn't right or I don't have a good gut feeling about it, it is simple, it gets dropped and you guys never get to see it. I did this with the halides in 2013. pulled the plug!
> 
> frustrating in the short term but good for us all as keepers in the long term
> 
> john


----------



## philipniceguy

Arcadiajohn said:


> yes I am desperately trying to get the product to a level where it can be afforded. We have a great partnership planned and the product does everything apart from sort out world debt but it is going to be knocking on £600 that is juts a viable product for our market,
> 
> so as I said I am interested to see what can be done and at what kind of pricing.
> 
> things from us always take time. after design a product goes to independent test, this is for 9-12 months. Then it is re-looked at and any kinks ironed out before we go to production.
> 
> this is how I know, that I know that I know that what I say is independently verified.
> 
> If a product isn't right or I don't have a good gut feeling about it, it is simple, it gets dropped and you guys never get to see it. I did this with the halides in 2013. pulled the plug!
> 
> frustrating in the short term but good for us all as keepers in the long term
> 
> john


affordable vs useable is always a issue most of the market goes to affordable products which work, not to the perfection slightly more costly products we should thrive to use. £600 is alot of money but if that £600 gets you a perfect Viv control etc etc then there will be a market for it, be it limited I'd imagine. Zoos spend thousands on Viv control custom units (they get a big income to handle it) I however what that kind of control and more without the huge costs and gizmo will allow this. The final unit cost I am unsure but TBH I'm not bothered as it will be designed by me (& Steve) to control my vivs however if viable I might do some custom ones for others for fun


----------



## cold blooded beast

: victory:


philipniceguy said:


> affordable vs useable is always a issue most of the market goes to affordable products which work, not to the perfection slightly more costly products we should thrive to use. £600 is alot of money but if that £600 gets you a perfect Viv control etc etc then there will be a market for it, be it limited I'd imagine. Zoos spend thousands on Viv control custom units (they get a big income to handle it) I however what that kind of control and more without the huge costs and gizmo will allow this. The final unit cost I am unsure but TBH I'm not bothered as it will be designed by me (& Steve) to control my vivs however if viable I might do some custom ones for others for fun




...and so things warm up a little....this is healthy and its how things move forward......I like that I'm not the only one wanting progress...affordable... Individualized.....it's all cool


----------



## philipniceguy

cold blooded beast said:


> : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and so things warm up a little....this is healthy and its how things move forward......I like that I'm not the only one wanting progress...affordable... Individualized.....it's all cool


here is a current "snap shot" of Gizmo's growing list of readings. This is not even 1% of the amount of different sensors Gizmo can log however it is all I need for this current viv data wise WHAT DO you think Marcus???


----------



## HerbsParents

Amazing! Simply amazing! Have read this thread, Monitor picture thread and Caiman thread - your build is amazing and has certainly inspired me for the future :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

I didn't feel like posting a totally new thread and typing it all out again but on my site I have just written up a section on care for general care of monitor lizards, basking bulbs, incubation and incubators

as there is a sort of step by step guide on building a incubator I thought it would be worth posting it here along with a few of my other DIY projects over the years :2thumb:
https://sites.google.com/site/philipniceguy/my-animals/husbandry-tips

hopefully it comes in handy for some people : victory:


----------

